# Woking Nuffield Part 64



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...

Happy chatting 

Take care & good luck to you all 

Natasha x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

me


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

me 2nd


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Me 3rd!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

i just lost a massive post as didn't realise Tracy was starting a new thread


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

minxy you blind cow


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma i msn'ed u are you ignoring me


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Phone sorry


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi again for the 2nd time
Karen...my love i am so sorry that ET got cancelled but your health is far more important. Please dont blame yourself your embies will be back with you sooner than you know    
Jules.....congrats on being MUPO...sounds like you have an excellent blast onboard  
Bendy....11 fertilised..well done...good luck for Fri xxxxx hope your resting
Tash, Elly and Sho....great to see you guys, nice lunch shame about the lukewarm lattess.....me and Tash didn't leave till gone 4
Emma....sounds like you had a busy day today.....NOT
Pots...hope your app. went well today
Babydreams...welcome home, hope u get everything sorted with WN
Angie...any side effects yet apart from the memory loss 

I am still hanging in there.....still not knicker checkin....only 4 more sleeps


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry Emma....i meant Minxy  
Get off the phone....is tash ok


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ali  4 more sleeps   

Have u been tempted to test


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Ali, Haa ha ha very funny   

No, not too bad ta, just very bloated.

Ang xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all  

Back in a mo....


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

No not tempted to test yet....may test Sun but maybe not


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Angie......if your bloated now wait till you start Stimms


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

wow another thread again

Thanks Sho, I have you down as Dr on Friday hun  

Ali wow only 4 more sleeps to go how quickly these lat 2 weeks have gone how are you feeling? do you feel like it has worked? You also had a three day transfer didnt you therefore under Em's reckoning your actually test day is sunday anyway so you can test even earlier!

I will repost the list as a new thread too.

Karen hope you are ok and drinking loads of water

Sounds like you girls had a nice lunch and mmmm steak elly did you have peppercorn sauce?
Ktx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Waiting for Appointments 









Potsworth - now going to ARGC 21st March
MT - 1st Appointment 26th March
Strawbs apt with Mr R 4th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in May
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
Alisha
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Fingersarecrossed

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Emerald
Myra FET due to start April slightly delayed
Gill 
Nibbles - 
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Sho28 - Lap on 15th Feb All Clear YIPPPEEE DR due on 23rd March

DownRegging









Beanie35 ET Due 11th April
Angie DR Started 14th March
Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS DR started 18th March

Stimming









Karen 1975 Bumper Crop 11 Embies 8 for freezer   
BendyBird 18 eggs 11 fertilised ET Fri
Hatster Stimms Started 16th March
Minow

 2WW PUPO !! 









AliPali - ICSI 7&4cell embies test day 26th Mar
NVH ET14th Mar 2x 4 Cell embies test day 28th Mar
Emma74 2 8 cell embies test day as soon as Emma's will power disappears!!!
Jules77 Blasto transferred Test Day 2nd April

 Waiting for First Scan -  









 BEANS ON BOARD 









Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS  
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  waiting for 12 week scan date
Citygirl EDD 16-10-2007 (I think) 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD ? 19-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 

 Please can anyone let me know any updates and changes and when you are due to start treatment or if you are waiting for AF etc as there are so many of us I am not sure where everyone should be.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Ali, I seem to be more bloated this time than last but I think it's just worse at the mo' as I'm due on.
Hope the next 5days go quickly for you xx

Luv Angie x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Karen -   so sorry that your et was cancelled but as they others have said your health comes first and i'm sure they have made the right decision.  Even though I also know how gutting it must feel but as you say, it was cancelled after ec and not before and believe me that is so much more soul destroying cause you have to start from scratch again    Anyway you concentrate on getting yourself 100% again and hopefully next month you will get your bfp with your FET  

Jules - congrats on being PUPO, great news on the blast   WN seem to be making their own rules as they go along these days eh    Hope you follow orders and stay in bed and keep drinking  

Emma - glad you enjoyed your macoroni cheese....I am dying to eat that  

Ali/Sho/Elly - thanks for a lovely lunch although it didn't do anything for my digestive system    end up having two sessions in the loo afterwards  

Kate - hope this will be the last migraine for you  

Monkeylove - hope you get all those last minute jobs sorted before your hols  

Bendy - great news on a Friday transfer.  I'm the only one thats had a 2 day transfer so far. That word you wrote is the posh name for menopur but you're well over that stage now so don't worry about it.

Babydreams - dh had to do a sample before our consultation and then many more after that for the freezer after his VR.  Don't be surprised if they ask the same of your dh...they like to be safe than sorry and Karen had some frozen supplies too.

Ali - 4 more sleeps isn't a lot when you think about it    

Gill - I know what you mean about WN, they seem to swap and change when they feel like it but don't forget we must all be little experiments to them too    I wonder why I couldn't have taken my embies to blast now and had ET on friday instead of Weds.  I was also in pain and had enough embies to allow that to happen  

Beanie - hope af arrives or has arrived  

Angie - wait til you start growing eggies...watch that tummy grow    Probably due to af's arrival that is making it more bloated as you say.

Sorry if i've missed anything or anyone  

Right I seem to be hungry, my tummy is making a racket, probably cause most of my lunch is down the loo    so I shall bid you all good night  

Oh by the way, all reasonably sane in my neck of the woods, although I do still have my hissy fits from time to time. No symptoms to report that isn't drug related. I have noticed that my complexion is a lot better and i'm putting that down to the steroids


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Just a quick one as seem to be really busy at the moment and was out last night so havent had time to catch up

Karen -  so sorry you are feeling crappy and had to have ET delayed - must have been a big disapointment. Take it easy and hopefully those embies will be snuggled inside you very soon xx

Bendy - well done on the 11 embies! go luck for friday  

Jules - congrats on becoming MUPO   sounds like you have a great embie there!

Ali, Emma, Tash - hope you are all staying sane   

Ktx - hope you feel better soon hun  - i get migraines too and they are horrid 

Well scan went well today - 16 follies and lining was 11  - much better than last time so i'm relieved for the moment!

Must go as only just got in and need to get breathing the golden light!

laters girls xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ali- you said you said something nice about me in your post   you appear to be having me on love!   4 more sleeps         

Tash- sorry you have a dodgey tum, is that cos of your medication hun!!  you didnt go crazy did you?? I thought you stuck to your no carb's lunch!!

Sho- Ist thing 1st lady   from one who has a complex about turning 30, Im 33 not 63 if you dont mind    I wasnt planning on going in to Mr R's office and chucking a wobbly about how unfair it is we werent allowed to take our embies to blasts, I can be quite grown up & diplomatic you know!  I am also aware they dont count FET's as cycles, BUT I DO and Im sure some others on here may agree or why the hell would we bother having them! Luc's pregnancy is the result of a FET using a blast, Im not sure if it was frozen as a blast or allowed to go to blast once it thawed because she also had assisted hatching! whatever it was it worked!! glad you had a nice lunch!! is DH still in the kitchen trying to decide what to cook!!

Karen- you have been on my mind all day hun hope your ok    drink drink drink

I was comtemplating asking for my stimms to be increased this time as I was only on 2 powders last time, dh was not keen because of the risks and I have to say I now agree, I really feel for you girls who have been in a lot of pain  when Jules mentioned intensive care earlier, it really freaked me out!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-I understand where your coming from, You know Sho always love to cause an arguement    

Kate-Oi i will test when i want to madam   i may even test on the sat  

Hatster-Thats excellent news honey you must be so pleased


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sho you crack me up

Gill - why not mention it again to Mr R

Emma your on here late

Im hungry!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girlies (and honourary one)

Eeeek, it's snowing here. I thought that was all over and done with now  

Mupo/pupo girls - how's it going? Hanging in there?    Tash - poor you with your dodgy tum, hope it's better today.

Gill, it can be so frustrating can't it. I tried to talk to Mr C about assisted hatching but he said no (even though I know someone else on here has had to it success....but then she had other things as well so maybe they were the cause of success instead) I guess you could push your point again although I know (unless you're brave like Sho   ) it can be hard. Oh and by the way....33...you spring chicken!  

Karen - hope you are doing ok my love. Drink drink drinkd and drink some more.  

Bendy - roll on Friday.....1 day to go!  

KT, how's the head today?  

Haster, that's great news my love. Well done you...you'll have a bumper crop I'm sure.

Ali - nearly there    

Beanie - how you today my love?

Hello everyone else...I'm sure I've forgotten lots of things but jab due in 6 minutes so better go and get it ready. Back later

lol
Minow x

Jab done - you all still in bed? Best place to be on a day like today I reckon!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Cant believe i have been awake since 5.30   d/f and his bloody snoring again   think it's these steroids too as they are meant to cause insomia  
Woken up starving again but that is another s/e of the steroids  

Bendy-If your hungry you normally just eat love   

Minow-Good luck tomorrow  

Anway off to have some breakfast


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Emma - you sure there was no little accident in the bed?   And what's this - you having to get up and get your own breakfast now?....that's not on really is it!

I hope you can rest well later in the day to make up for lack of sleep.

Mx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning 

Poor you Emma,   DF.  Hopefully you'll be able to catch up on some sleep later.

Hi Minow, hope your jab went okay this morning.  I had a nightmare doing mine last night and ended up stabbing myself twice  .

Not happy today, 1) it's snowing and I have to go to Chessington for work in a bit 2) AF still hasn't arrived  .  Does anyone know, am I supposed to call Woking if it doesn't arrive or just turn up for my appointment?  

Well done Hatster, great number of follies there  

Glad the ladies that lunch had a good time.  Sorry to hear that you were poorly though Tash.  You feeling better this morning?

Hope the MUPO ladies are all doing well


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma 5.30 pmsl    preparing for motherhood   

Sorry thats just so funny, well is to me cause I know how it feels   

I know stupid sense of humour when your K'Nackered

love and luck to all
xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Beanie - you could ring and let them know but as far as I know you still go for your scan anyway. So sorry she's still not here. She has fully left me now so I did try sending her your way.....maybe she's caught in the snow and will get to you later today?!

Cheesy - hello my love. how's it going? I reckon I'd gladly never sleep again in order to have a bubba   but I guess when it comes to the reality you get pretty desperate! Is she still lovely and scrummy? ANy more piccies for us?

Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning everyone

KT- sorry to mess you about. Spoke to WN this morning and I am starting d/regs today. Can you change me to having started now. Sorry again. Hope your head is better by the way.

Karen- hope you are feeling a bit better and are in less pain

NVH- sorry you have she squits

Gill- was just only saying you can't compare everyone as everyone is different. And Luc did have fresh that were frozen at blast stage. anyway, I'll be keeping my mouth shut from now on.hope you get what you want.

hi to everyone else


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah sho!  

Blimey we are all up bright and early  

Em's- sorry you've been up ages  as soon as df goes to work, hop back in and try and sleep!! 

Beanie- poor you   its snowing really hard here too, but its not going to settle hun!   hopefully

Morning Minow   

Cheesy & Neve- what you ladies up to today then?? 

   for you MUPO ladies

Karen I hope your ok hun      

Got to dash now, hi yo everyone!!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ahh, thanks Minow - I feel like she is on her way but I've though that for the last week  

Glad you're able to get going today Sho.  Good luck with your injection tonight  

Karen, how are you feeling today?

Thanks Gill, hope you have a good day.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gilly-Get your ski's out honey its snowing here too   love ya  

Cheesy-Oi   just because madam has kept you up for the last week   i need my sleep i might end up shoving a pillow over d/f tonight as i have 14 frosties so he has done his bit  

Sho-Good luck for your 1st jab   so your so excited you cant contain yourself so you need to start today eh  

Beanie-When my a/f didnt show i still had to go in so they could check for cysts, but as soon as i had dildo cam as i got off the bed it showed up   so i would highly recommend jumping on d/h tonight


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

emma74 said:


> i need my sleep i might end up shoving a pillow over d/f tonight as i have 14 frosties so he has done his bit


 PMSL Emma, DF watch out 

Thanks Emma, think I will be jumping on DH again tonight - I think he thinks it's his lucky week 

Phew, the snow has stopped


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-Have you got any toys you can use   then at least you dont have to make the effort with d/h


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Haha Emma, actually I've just remembered that DH is out tonight so I think the toys might come out to play


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

tell me what time and i will be   thinking about you  ...not in that way either lady


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Pots - so glad you felt positive after your meeting. I hope that the cysts have stayed away as well......looks like the roller coaster that is tx is about to start for you young lady   Praying for a BFP for you really soon!   

Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Em- I need to start a bit earlier as I have changed things around a bit. Its only a day anyway and won't make that much difference. Kick your df out of the bedroom and into the spare. I've already told my dh that its on the cards if he keeps waking me up too early in the morn. They've changed his working day so he has to be in earlier. one up all up.

thanks Beanie. its no big deal now though  Got dh primed and ready. they don't have much to contribute so the least he can do is do the jabs!! Obviously d/regs have done something for your labido as well   

gill- love you too!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Pots- was going to pm you toaday! 

glad it went so well and you feel so confident now. you'll be getting treatment before you know it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Thats excellent news honey im so glad you have come out of there positive   bet you cant wait to start now   hope you get the all clear from your lady garden dr    

Sho-So are you starting d20 then   dont worry i have told d.f he will be in the spare room tonight


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

yep


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Why   tell me tell me tell me


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Sho, I started on cd20 too.  Since my mc my cycle has been 31 days which is why I'm probably still waiting for AF to show.

Haha Emma, I'm not telling you  

Great news Pots, glad it was a positive meeting.  Won't be long before you start now


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Pots - seems you had a good appointment yesterday - now you've got yourself a seat on the rollercoaster - hold on tight!!

Sho - yaaayyyyy hope the first jab goes well!

Emma - I hate it when I'm kep awake by snoring - I usually resort to nudging him to move him over or wake him up! Although those Breathe right strips are excellent - make him buy some of those!

Beanie - here is an AF dance for you:                       

How is everyone else today? We had snow too but it's all gone now and it has stopped so we are back to wet and miserable!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Good morning everyone!!

Beanie good luck with your baseline scan tomorrow, hopefully your af will show up soon

Sho how come you are d'regging on cd20  

Pots glad your consultation went well.  You'll be starting treatment before you know it.  Good luck with your follow up next week

Wildcat- did it snow hard here?

Minow do you work??

Karen hope your feeling ok today chicken  

Hello to everyone else i've missed-  

Got a boring day today, not sure what to do ?  House is cleaned mates all at work so havent a lot to do at all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Havent you got any good films you can watch  

Wildcat-Oh dont worry i made sure i woke him up at 5.30 too by kicking him   then he couldnt get back to sleep   will have to get him to get some of those strips  

Sho-Cant wait to see what your like on d/r    bet your


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all,

Yes Sho I will change your dates    what are you like Mrs but consider it all done

Pots so glad everything went well yesterday, it sounds like they have pulled there socks up and got organised since the Panarama programe as lets face it everyone knows they are good it was just there complete disorganisation that got them in trouble and it sounds like they have rectified that so really hope your monitoring goes really well and have updated you. - of course you are staying here mrs you are not going anywhere.

I didnt see any snow here today but it is very wet outside so maybe I missed it and its already turned to slush.

I had a really weird dream last night we had put Tiny and Alfie into the trust of a guy who looks after dogs at his home rather than kennels when you are away I dont know whey they were in there as I cant remember that bit but I got a text to say there was a problem and the police had seised the dogs in the States ! What was this guy doing taking our dogs to the States? and Why had the police taken them and I woke up very stressed my poor babies

- I had a strange dream the night before too I reckon its all this trying not to sleep on my tummy that is doing it as I am a real tummy sleeper bury my head in the pillows type!

Anyway dogs are all ok and so am I and the Bump so better get on with some work especially as my admin assistant has phoned in sick this morning with a dodgy belly - yeah right after she mentioned she had her inlaws round for dinner last night hang over me thinks!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks KT  Sorry to mess you around 

Emma- the buserilin doesn't really affect me, so I'll be the same. you can talk anyway. You were horrendous on the stuff!
I won't be on here as much anyway now that I've started. I will be on, but just not as much.  

Wildcat- I'm lucky I'm not married to a snorrer, but my mom is something else  What a racket!! she's always been the same. She used to wake herself up and tell me to shut up the noise!!!   Don't worry, she's relying on me to pick her home for her


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Woking just called and all of my embies are dividing nicely still, all at 4 cells so they are looking good for tomorrow!!

Well done my little puppies     

Quiet on here this morning !


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Great news Bendy

You cheaky mare   DO I work!!!! I have an unusual job maybe so I don't work at the same time as others but yes I do work!

Mx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - yes when I woke up it was white here, and snowing hard! but it didn't last very long 

Kt - I think it's just being pregnant that gives you weird dreams, I had a few myself! Blame it on the hormones  

Emma - they do work, Chris's brother swears by them so we tried them and they did make a difference! They are bloody expensive though! I'm thinking of bulk buying on ebay   

Sho - pmsl at your mum!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - I didn't know the steroids cause insomnia...that would explain my various awakenings during the night and early mornings    I wake up hungry too    Why don't you have an afternoon nap    I just lay in bed and force myself to sleep til about 9.30ish 

beanie - hope your af arrives soon after your sesh tonight    this time I de-regged for 19 days which suited my cycle as my af's are around 32 days on average.  Its a real pain though isn't it  

Sho - good luck with your jab tonight, you're loosing your memory already and you haven't even had a dose of the drugs yet  

Gill - my botty is fine thanks, only had two sessions yesterday...not sure why, the only naughty thing i had was ice cream and sorbet and even that isn't too bad    I've heard from a friend of mine that sometimes when these places make latte's they don't wash out the jug and just reheat the milk    so it could've have been that I guess    in fact my friend told me to STAY away from lattes altogether  

Ali - hows you today  

Pots - so glad you had a positive meeting with the ARGC and you now have something to work towards.  Hope your cysts stay away too  

Bendy - great news on your embies... 

Haster - well done on your first scan, what groovy lining you have.  Good luck tomorrow    You're gonna love the clexane  

Minow - is your first scan tomorrow  

Kate - glad you're back to feeling normal again....I love sleeping on my tummy too shovin my head right into the pillow    Funny enough I have been getting weird dreams but that could be cause my head is all over the place at the moment.  

Wildcat - hope you got home in time yesterday.  I can just imagine chris doing an Adam Ant impression    Those strips are quite pricey aren't they  

Right off to make a cuppa


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- morning. Gald your **** is back to normal  I didn't forget what day to start my buserilin hun, it has changed, to today from tomorrow that's all.

wildcat/pots, glad you found that funny  but believe me, she was a dragon. she used to be able to sleep on a washing line and snore for Britain. However, I believe karma has come round to her now as the menopausal hot flushes keep her up all night and she can't get any sleep.   serves her right I say!!

Off now. Catch you all later


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Can't really post today as the guy who sits next to me is in the office for a change (he only comes in once a week).

Very quickly - 
Karen: hope you are feeling little better.
Haster: well done on your scan.
Pots: Glad your appt at ARGC went well, sounds very positive.
Beanie: Sorry you are still waiting for naughty AF and double stabbing yourself. 
Em, Ali, Tash - Hope you ladies are doing well and not going too crazy.
Bendy: Good luck for ET tomorrow.
Sho: Good luck for starting DRs

Hello everyone else!
I'll be working from home tomorrow and can pay you all much more attention - as you deserve ;-)

Caro


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Firstly thank you all so much for your lovely messages - they made me    again but in a good way.

Am feeling a bit better today both psysically and mentally! You are all absolutely right, and there is no point risking my health. I was obviously very disappointed but I know they made the right decision - I was in absolute agony and there was no way I could have risked that getting worse. I was in no state to nurture my little embies properly!

You only have to read the signitures on here to realise how many people go through the same and a *lot lot* worse. I also realise how lucky I was to get to egg collection and to have some frosties in the freezer - I spoke to the embryologist yesterday and they froze all 11 as it was an elective freeze but she did say one wasn't good and there are five that are dividing a bit quickly - she is not sure at this stage whether that means they are abnormal or it is just the way my embies are (impatient like their mum!) but she has kept them seperate so we will use the good 'uns firs! (Btw she also said that Tash's and Emmas are keeping my frosties company but unfortunatley mine can't get a word in edgeways  only kidding girls )

Thank you all once again xxx

Anyway

Pots - glad your appointment went well yesterday - 55% is brilliant odds!

Ali - 4 sleeps to go, how exciting. So glad you haven't been taken over by 2ww madness yet!

Emma/Tash - hope you are both okay and taking it easy - I hope the next week or so goes quickly for you.

Bendy - all the very best for tomorrow   Are you having one or two put back this time?

Jules - glad to hear your taking it easy - you'll have to get dh to leave you a flask tomorrow!

Sho - even if you're not on here as much, I will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you  

Mr & Mrs Wildcat - sorry that they couldn't give you any answers yesterday but I'm really glad to hear that there is a good chance everything will be fine next time.

Gill - thank you for all your lovely messages  How are you hun? Still being super nice to dh or has that worn off ?

Beanies - how annoying that AF arrived . Thank you for the name of that medicine the other day x

Kate - I've heard that pregnancy can cause weird dreams too. How are you feeling generally - has the migriane gone?

Myra - thank you so much for your PM. Look forward to hopefully being cycle buddies on our FETS x

Barney - thanks for your message the other day. Hope you are okayx

Hope all the other cycling ladies Caro1, Minow, Hatster & Angie are doing okay

 to Alisha, Babydreams, Monkeylove and apologies if I have missed anyone out.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning,

So far so good this morning for me, I am feeling better each day. I told DH about the cuppa I was dying for yesterday, and today he brought up a flask of tea with my picnic hamper. He has been so wonderful.

My Mum and Dad are coming up from Devon at the weekend to see me as well, so I am really looking forward to seeing them.

Karen - Thinking of you. I hope you are feeling better today.
Bendy - Glad that those embies are dividing well, and that you are set for E/T tommorow. What time are you in?
Sho - Happy jabbing tonight! I think D/R for longer is getting more common while they try and fit everyone in. I know I was a few days longer this time round.
Ali - Only 4 more sleeps till test day - how exciting. I have my fingers crossed for you.
Hatster - Well done on 16 follies. That is a good number. I hope they are growing nice and juicy.
Minnow - Hope your scan goes well tomorrow.
Pots - Glad that you had a positive meeting, and hope you get the all clear on your appointment next week.
Emma / Tash - Hope you lovely ladies are doing well.
Beanie - Here is an A/F dance for you                 


Love to all

Jules


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Glad to hear your feeling better   i will let you off for that comment  

Bendy-Well done lady   good luck for tomorrow   

Sho-I am the 1st to admit i go   on d/r but i wasnt too bad the 1st time , we will see what your like    

Caro-Bloody people in the office dont they realise FF is more important  

Tash-im starting to get tired now   i hate not being able to have a good nights sleep   glad your bum is ok  

Jules-Good news   glad you seem to be on the mend  

Pots-As long as you get your BFP who cares whether you are kept waiting or not   woking arent exactly punctual


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Karen,

Just seen your post. So pleased to hear from you, as I was thinking of you. Glad to hear that you are feeling more positive and on the mend. You have a good number in the freezer which is brilliant for FET. Keep drinking the water, and I hope you continue to getter better.

You were right about the flask of Tea - DH brought one up this morning!!

Jules,


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

karen - so glad you're feeling much better.  Our frosties will be having their own coffee meets soon  

Jules - glad dh is taking care of you  

Caro - tell that bloke to bugger off  

Emma - whats for lunch today    We're having sausage and mash for din dins tonight, well I am having cauli mash


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning.
tash...my bum was bad after the meal only just got home in time, i reckon it was the Lattes  
Hatser...great news on your follies, keep him warm and keep drinking  
Emma.....dont u think u have had enough sleep  
Pots...sounds liek u had a very productive app with Mr T, have everything crossed for you.
Bendy....sounds like your embies r dividing nicely, good luck for tomorrows ET   
Sho......at last your starting, good luck wiv ya first jab  
Karen....glad you are starting to feel better    feel sorry for your frosties though stuck in there with Emmas and Tashs, they will get no peace  
Beanie...hope Af arrives soon   
Minow...good luck with your scan tomorrow...so EC is probably Wed??

I am still ok, 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Pots I am so glad you are happier and more possitive now as you really deserve this after all you have been through and still at such a young age I am sure MR T will sort you out with a BFP real soon

Elly thanks for the reassurance I feel awful all I seem to do is moan about pg symptoms when actually I am sooooooooooooooo pleased to be having them and to be here I am sure I am making half them happen as looking out for everything as been ready loads and loads as I am so excited I am also sure I can feel it moving but my hubby reckons its in my head as he cant feel anything, but the midwife said it probably is the baby moving just at the moment its not hard enough for someone else to feel. I am really sorry they didnt come up with any real answers for you at your appt but at least they didnt say anything negative so hopefully it was just a one off and make sure Mr R sticks the embies really high next time to try and help this not happening again, I am sure you will be pg by the end of year I feel it in my waters!  

Em, Jules, Tash and Ali glad to hear you are all doing well and not going   as yet - you are doing so well Ali - I would of tested by now have you have you just not saying 

Bendy great news on still 11 solid embies and a nice strong 4 cell brilliant a nice and steady growth is really good, they are going to be perfect for ET tomorrow

Karen glad to hear you are on the road to recovery and feeling a bit better about things next month will be here before you know it especially with easter in the middle take care of yourself and keep drinking that water

Beanie










































get bouncing girl to get that AF here!

Hiya Caro and Gill and Sho

Who else have I missed that has been here this morning?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - glad your bum is better today, mine wasn't great either so I'm guessing the meal was rich as Ali had the same prob! - I think I ate too much anyway!!  

Jules - Aww thats sweet of DH bringing you flasks of tea! Can he not bring up the kettle, some tea bags and a jug of milk? you could make fresh tea on your way to the bathroom!

Karen, I'm glad to see you are feeling better and have a much more positive look today, you know it was the right thing to do and I'm sure next month you will get your BFP!

Kt - just cos you are pregnant doesn't mean you can't moan still! If I'm being honest my pregnancy was bloody awful, sickness, constipation, sore gums, sore boobs, peeing every 5 mins, sleeping in 2 hour shifts, bleeding, weird dreams it goes on! I too was very grateful to be where I was, but it doesn't mean you have to enjoy the crappy parts!!  (sorry ladies, I am not trying to put anyone off! lol)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Have you still got a runny bum  

Tash-Sausage and mash eh   d/f made that sat night    

Kate-Im sure it is bubs moving just ignore d/h what does he know anyway


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - how lovely feeling your little one, don't feel guilty having a little moan either, I'm sure when we all get our bfp's we'll be joining you.  As Elly says you don't have to like it to be grateful!

Elly - We won't be going back there then  

Emma - I'm doing an onion gravy with mine  

Ali - glad you're doing ok


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash         i had beans with mine, i love onion gravy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks guys dont want to put anyone off as the good definatly out ways the bad, i think its this site that brings it out of me as we all seem to know so much about side effects that I am sure we bring so many of them on ourselves so we know everything is working as it should be and then moan about them or as my hubby would say we are only being female!

Where did you all go for lunch to all be having dodgy tummys I would phone and complain that doesnt sound good!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Kt when u gonna post a pic of that baby bump??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah go on Kate....and lucy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I really think you should!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Kt - The food wasn't dodgy - it was lovely - just a bit rich perhaps?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh bendy - he's rather tasty  

Yeh lets see those bumps  

Elly - the service was crap though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Where is your lovely cat


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice pic Bendy - do you watch Bones? I like him in that 

Nvh - yeah the service was slow, I think the waiter needed a


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i just needed to swoon over David for a while how i want his babies!


I watch bones just so i can dream about him that night  

Oh look at those arms.......his tan....god he is SOOO manly...........absolutely wet my knickers sexy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I wish


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I will get a picture taken at the weekend but only put it up for a bit as I know some people find it hard to see as I look like a fatty as my hubby keeps on calling me   

Bendy Nice Pic sweetie I too like him in Bones mmmmm


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh yea he's scrummy too i like sawyer from lost too - james ford     

i actaully watching Angel on sky one as david's in it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-I havent got a problem you are a success story honey and we need that    if you think it will be a problem put a scan pic up  

Bendy0-Your like a dog on heat  

Pots-Your right they are simular


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy pmsl     better get you some new knickers!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Kate i dont think anyone will have a problem- cheesy had a scan piccie didnt she?

Its nice to see how ur getting on!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

or a nappy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

My dh has got big manly arms too      and a really lovely body actually  

yeh kate - we need some inspiration


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

pmsl a nappy     im sure he would love me in that cos we are actually going to get married one day me and david  

I love a manly man


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

But will he take you and your babies on though


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Of course - he took another ladies babies on in Angel- hes a good man


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah but he has a nasty bite!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

what are you lot like!

Ok I will get a picture taken at the weekend and put it up - you can all laugh at the stretch marks already appearing no matter how much Coco Butter I ply on every day!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

use bi oil or what ever it is- seen it advertised on telly

Wildcat he has got a terrible bit but if its my ass he's biting i dont mind


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Here Bendy - this is a sexy pic for you, look you can see his nipples


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Dont worry about the stretch marks honey, just a constant reminder of getting your dream  

Bendy-


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

LOL Bendy a terrible Bit - how have you seen that hunny do you mean terrible bite LOL

Hope that pic inspires you until the weekend

kx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Kate


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - i can just about see your little one, its amazing isn't it


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emm ur right dont worry about stretch maks kate


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - use almond oil, a bit greesy but its meant to do the trick


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Kate how cute i can see her/him


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just had macaroni left overs


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know its quite dark as had to take a picture of the picture I must get a scanner as then it will be alot clearer.

Thanks for that tip tash I will go and get some

I think Bendy might be having a TV studd overdose your poor hubby when you get home dont forget to get him to use a condom so all clear for ET tomorrow I remember what you were like last tx little miss horny


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

oh yumm

i made pizza bread  

No chance this time round my tummy is still sore thats why im like this!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pizza bread


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i made,  made it sound like it was a fab dish but its not  

its just bread with tom puree and grated cheese, well toast actually, only toasted on one side. then u just grill it...its the best !

now thats easy, none of this mac cheese nonsense!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Can I just point out that snoring is nothing to sneeze at ... or somethin' or nothin'

The snore strips were really good (and as wildcat pointed out expensive!!) but I'd swear by them every time - they might be expensive but it cuts down/stops the noise and it's possible to get a good night's sleep!

Ktx - the symptoms of pregnancy can be very very .. wierd  Sleepless nights, complaints about being uncomfy etc etc. If you have the money we totally recommend the memoryfoam matresses - a lifesaver in about 100000000 different ways!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Awww Kate - lovely pic 

MrW is right about the matress, I also found extra pillows between my legs helped as you get a little bigger - it supports your tummy at night and stops you rolling onto it!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MrW - love the new pic!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

im watching seling houses on sky and the house is hideous!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Love the new pic


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Emma - Thought it fitting, though I am not and never have been a dandy highwayman ... love the outfit though 
[me=MrWildcat]wonders where he can get a lego Adam Ant from and searches Google...[/me]


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

It's all gone quiet again, must be mid afternoon coffee break time!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Afternoon ladies and oh so dandy highwayman  
Back from Tesco and it was so busy lots of little old woman and men getting in my way....ahhhh
I can now go to the loo now   and i was really naughty a bought some doughnuts but not crispy creme ones Pots b4 u ask....too expensive
Just had a yummy chicken avodao and salad sarnie and may go and have a lay down  
So whats been happening ?
Emma..have u gone back to bed


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

lucky girl Pots...i have never had one....they r £1.10 each.....wot a rip off


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

pots arent they the best, i get them form harrods but they are soo bad for you! i put on a ton of weight eating them!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-You tight wad


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

I've just got in from a training course and realised once home, that I have left all my books and notes somewhere in the terminal at Heathrow!!! 
I know from my last tx that I get quite stressy/sensitive and anxious for a few days pre-af on Buserilin (Af now 2days late) so I'm hoping it comes soon before I do anything serious!!  
WARNING...avoid Heathrow for a few days!!! 

I'm also avoiding personals for a few days too (obvious reasons, some of you will get why, if not, don't ask)  

I know normal service will resume once AF comes, but until then I am keeping a low profile as am gunning for a fight   (or a cry) 

Catch you all soon, love Angie xxx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

[me=MrWildcat]offers Angie a seat, a bun, a tissue then dons his crash helmet and creeps away. vewy, vewy qwietly ...[/me]


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

MrWildcat said:


> [me=MrWildcat]offers Angie a seat, a bun, a tissue then dons his crash helmet and creeps away. vewy, vewy qwietly ...[/me]


Awww, lol..Mr.W, thank you, twas very kind.

What kind of bun was it by the way
Better be the RIGHT kind!!   lol  with chocolate please!!

Ang x


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

SWEET JESUS I'm in trouble now !!!!!

Krispy Kreme with sprinkles? ? ? ?  Bar of Thorntons milk chocolate? ? ? ? Toblerone ? ? ... mmmmm Toblerone... (cream egg for wildcat...)

Who am I kidding, I'm a bloke and therefore always in trouble ... however the SnoreStrip Highwayman is afraid of no-one dun-dun-duuuuuuuuunnnnnn (to fade)


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes cream egg for me please!!  No no no no no thats BAD for me


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I've never tasted a kripsy kreme 

Ali - don't stuff those d'nuts all at once now    are you tired then...is it symptom is it is it is it    do you normally get tired in the afternoons or are you just a lazy cow  

Angie - what a nightemare leaving all your stuff at heathrow    hope you get it all back    sorry you feel so crap to..hormones eh   i'm hating mine at the moment  

MrW - loving your adam ant lego man  

Just been watching Nanny McPhee    should make a start on my sausages now  

NVH's phases into the back ground whilst Mr and Mrs have a debate about chocolate ......


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Mrs.W, lol  

Do you know, I've never had a Krispy Kreme!!    
Very sheltered life I lead hey!?

***sits down with Mrs.W for tea and cakes****

Half a sugar please Mr.W, no actually, change that, as not allowed tea (has caffeine) so can't have that at the mo'.
I'm on drugs don't u know! lol 

Ang x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I had a krispy Kreme in the US once, very nice - quite sickly if you eat too many though! so many flavours to choose from it's mind boggling!

Decaf coffee Ang?

Nvh - enjoy your sausages!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

girls

I'm struggling to keep up with you all at the mo!

Beanie - what a nightmare about af - hope you get it soon.

Ktx - cant wait to see a bump pic - glad your head is feeling better

Bendy - great news about the embies 

Karen - so glad you are feeling better - keep taking it easy though 

Jules - glad to hear you are feeling better too  

Ali - you seem very calm cool and collected - are you knicker checking yet? 

nvh - looking forward to the clexane - not - how are you diddling? was nanny mcphee any good?

Emma - are you out of bed yet or is df still running around after you? 

Minow - good luck with the scan tommorow  

Right better get back to work - only 1 day left -YIPEEEEEEE
Feeling ok but suddenly no more pain in my tummy so worried they have all gone awol  - never happy me 
catch up later xxx

Krispie Kremes are yummy!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

wildcat said:


> I had a krispy Kreme in the US once, very nice - quite sickly if you eat too many though! so many flavours to choose from it's mind boggling!
> 
> Decaf coffee Ang?
> 
> Nvh - enjoy your sausages!


Yeh, that'll be lovely ta. I just said to DH, WOW, they do creme egg-Krispy Kremes!!! Then I read back and realised u meant a cream egg-cream egg. I think they should though!!!
Ang x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Wahoooooo  
Mr and Mrs W....

DH just said he'll bring me a mixed variety box of Krispy Kremes back from Waterloo station tomorrow as they have them there near his work. (tis medicinal )
Any recommendations...?

Thank you both for the tea and cakes, you are both very sweet.

Ang xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

If they did cream egg krispy kremes I'd be in serious trouble! It's bad enough when mcd's do cream egg mcflurry! And as for the mini cream eggs - they are the work of the devil!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

wildcat said:


> If they did cream egg krispy kremes I'd be in serious trouble! It's bad enough when mcd's do cream egg mcflurry! And as for the mini cream eggs - they are the work of the devil!


Have you tried the bars?

Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie-The rasberry glazed ones are lush        you are like me on d/r there a killer  

MrW-So nice of you to offer buns to Angie   

Wildcat-Cream egg my fave


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Emma,
Thanks for the tip, I'll mention that to DH.

As for the DR, it only lasts a few days with me. It is just for a couple of days pre-AF, then I'm fine, so I'll just stay away from sharp objects until then!!   (lucky my car IS out of action at the mo' me thinx)

Ang x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have never had a krispie creme either but I do like Dunkin Donuts Toffee Apple do nut I havent had one of those for years since I worked in Soho wow 13 years ago and there orange juice too is yummmmy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-They are much better than dunkin and also their oven backed too and all squidgey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kate - bet that sent your pcos into overdrive    'trust NVH' i hear you say  

I really need to try one of these things now ...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Have fun at Dominos and enjoy your kremes  

Just had some french fancies and now feel


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - well done on the weight loss and enjoy domino's and you do'nuts  

Emma - you and your french fancies


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know but d/f keeps buying them everyday for me and i tell him no and im getting sick of them now


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Angie - yeah I like the bars too! anything creme egg has to be gooooood   

Emma - don't start with the french fancies girl!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry  

Right off to make din dins in a min..yeap im out of my pit for dinner time   borat tonight  

Have a nice evening all  

Bendy      

Beanie      

Hatster     

Minow     

Anyone else


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi again guys,

Lol...what did we start with the cake thang??!!! 

Just did cd and feel...sooooooo calm....soooooo relaxed....sooooo quiet....now  

Ang xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right just popped by to say see ya and wish .....

Bendy - good luck for tomorrow   

Haster - good luck for your second progress scan   

Minow - good luck with your scan tomorrow   

Sho - good luck with your jab   

Mi Mi - good luck with ec tomorrow   

Beanie - can't remember if you've got a scan tomorrow, but good luck if you have and if not I hope af arrives anyway   

Angie - think i need to go and breath in some golden light myself  

Hope I haven't missed anyone    

Night all


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Blimey its just taken me an hour to ctach up. That'll teach me not to pop on for a whole day. 

Jules, Well done am so glad to hear you have a blast on board and are feeling abit better. your dh sound so sweet with the picnic hamper and flask of tes, bless him i think you should share him out when your better. 

Karen, im really sorry hun you must be so disapointed. i was glad to see your post that said your beginning to feel a bit better. FET does work i promise and i do sometimes wonder whether it worked for me this time cos FET is so much kinder on your body. I wondered whether when my body had been thru so much with stimms, then a GA and EC etc whether it was too much for it, whereas with fet you are in a healthier state when you receive the embies. when i was having my first natural fet, everyone except me on the fet thread got pg and that was about 12 people. sorry im rambling  

Bendy, really good luck tommorrow. 

Ali, cant belive your so close to testing already. im sure it hasnt gone quick for you though. how are you feeling? 

hi to everyone else, and btw i defintely be sparing you a photo of my black and blue and some shades of yellow very bruised rolls of fat  . i think it would put you off your lunch . When i have a real bump and not rolls of fat and hopefully by then no bruises i will post a pic . 

Emma, nvh, ali, jules            

Luc


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lucy-Thank god i have been in   today and last night, the needle wouldnt come out my skin last night and i have a massive bruise which bled and i have a massive hard lump under the bruise its about the size of a big toe   help i was getting myself into a right state


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Emma, 

Dont worry bout the bruises and lumps they are normal. I think the biggest bruise i have had has been bout the size of a satsuma. When i showed mr s he said mine werent too bad and he had seen much worse. They do hurt i know but after a while you kind of get used to your tummy always been brusied and a swollen. Also its not unusual for them to bleed. Mine often bled in the shower in the morning and a few nights i woke up and found they had bled in the night. the important thing is the bleeding stops. if it carries on and doesnt seem to be stopping then that is a problem. Call mr s if your at all worried though he is really good at answering phone calls. 

What do you mean though bout not being able to get the needle out? I havent had that. i did have it where the needle kind of broke off from the syringe once but that was a gestone one and dh picked it out. do you mean that your skin kind of clings to the needle as your pulling it out? I think it does that cos the needles are so blunt. what are you doing bout the air? I find if dh pushes the plunger right down and the air goes in they brusie worse than if he stops after the liquid is gone but before the air.

Also are you pinching your skin to inject into. I did but have been told it makes the bruising worse and you shouldnt. 

Oh em hunny dont   your normally really brave. i think it takes some time to get used to those bruises cos normally you would never have anythign that bad unless you ahd really hurt yourself but dont panic i promise theyre normal and they do go away just like any other bruise with time. 

Sorry i didnt answer before was watching tele. 

Hope that helps will pop on again tommorrow to check your ok

Luc


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all

Oh, Emma that sounds painful. What was the injection lovey? Hope you ok now.

What is a Krispy Kreme?

Back later but nearly time for jab so better go and get sorted.

Mx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Morning lovely Working Woking girls!   

Sorry not posting as much, Stan keeping me sooooooooo busy! I am still keeping up with you all though ^beware^    Hopefully back online properly soon!

Emma - just had to give you a huge huggle honey  sounds sooooooooo painful! Really glad Luc was able to give you some reassurance there    

Huge hugs to all you MUPO's !!!

And huge hugs to everyone else!

Love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Mupo/Pupo girlies - how's it going? hope those embies are doin their stuff. I think you're all doing fab..    

Karen - how are you today my love. I hope you are improving.  

Bendy     for today

Haster - I think you have another scan today.....   

SHo - how's the jabbing going?  

Angie -       (Minow's a bit scared to say anything but hopes kisses will be ok!   )

Beanie    

Now I know I've left people out...I'm sure there were other things I had to remember but piddle brain here has forgotten so          to you all

Heading off for work this weekend so what with Woking today and working and packing I don't think I'll be on much   and then won't be around 'till monday so have a fab dabey dozey weekend all just in case I don't get on again....though I will try and let you know how scan went today....getting myself in a state that it won't be working and we will have to be abandoned again.

lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Girls

Lucy-  thanks honey, i did wonder about the air bubble as you cant get it out by tapping it like other drugs   so i will try that   i started   cause i am running out of space to jab with the big bruises and i said to d/f what if im doing this all for nothing   i know im being silly and i dont mind putting myself through this pain everynight as long as i get a baby   i thought we had to pinch to inject   do you mean pinch then let go as you inject the liquid  cant believe you had one the size of a satsuma   how are you feeling now   bet its lovely now, NO MORE JABS     poor d/f he didnt know what to do with me last night   

Tracy-  thanks honey, ahhhh post some pics of Stan please please please  

Minow-Heparin from my low protein s you will have to have it too so BE WARNED !! its a blood thinner and the needles and blunter and slightly thicker than ivf needles   and they sting   and leave bruises  krispy kreme are donuts   we have a drive through about 10 mins away from us off the A3 they are lovely   i think some tesco's sell them   good luck for your scan


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Pants.....I had a horrid feeling you were going to say it was Heparin! 
Hope it's feeling better this morning.  

I also had a feeling Krispy Kremes would be something I can't eat...Pants again!

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Go on Minow try one   they are lovely   try a piece then


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning

Emma- poor you    that sounds horrid, have a big fat   for me!!

Bendy- thinking of you today hun!! good luck   

Minow- good luck with your scan 

Karen- hope your feeling better matey!!  

Pots- so glad your appt was productive hun!! Im chuffed to bits for you  

Mupo gang-          

Loving you all, catch up later, running late got to dash   byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oy Emma....you trying to kill me or something!  
I would try if I could but as I'm allergic to dairy products I could die if I eat one....I'm sure they are lovely but probably not that lovely...to lay down my life in pursuit of the perfect snack!  
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gilly-I missed you   love you   

Minow-Oppps better not then  


Right off for breakfast then get in the shower and make some soup


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning everyone.

Emma   u poor little monkey  with those injections   It will be worth it as this time ur going to have a sticky BFP   

Minow good luck with the scan today

Sho how was the first jab?

Morning Gill

Et went smoothly this am and Mr Riddle was in a great mood infact he winked at me, i think he wants me    Have 2 lovely embies on board so chuffed about that


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Hi Bendy (MUPO), glad all went well this morning.  Hope you are resting up now  

Emma, ouch, now those injections sound painful but will all be worth it when you have your babies  

Minow, good luck for your scan today and hope work goes well this weekend.

Karen, how are you doing?

Ali, Tash, Jules, you all feeling  .  I hope so  

Sho, hope your injection went okay last night.

Caro, how's it going?  Any s/e yet?

Hatster, not sure when your next scan is but good luck.

Hi Monkey, Fingers, Gill, Angie, Alisha. Babydreams, Tracy, Wildcats, Pots and all xx

Thanks for all the AF dances girls but still no AF for me so not sure what will happen with my treatment now - will know more later I suppose.  Am so scared that I'm going to be abandoned again but not much I can do about it I suppose.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Beanin i didnt have my af till a few days after my scan , i just d'regged for a few days longer- what time is your scan?


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Bendy

Scan is at 3.20pm so I'm still keepiing everything crossed that it arrives this morning.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

good morning. 

Bendy- chuffed to bits for you. My fingers are crossed for you now hun 

Beanie- don't worry about not being d/regged yet. they'll just keep you on it a bit longer until you are. Its not uncommon for peoples Af to eb a bit late whilst trying to d/reg. don't worry it will only postpone things a few days 

minow- good luck

Emma- my God!! those jabs sound a bit much love.  i suppose the bruises are something to do with the fact that the heparin thins the blood so it pools after the jab eh?  I'm sure it will all be owrth it love. I can understand your frustration though at not finding a place to jab. Do they have to be in your tunny or can you go on to your thigh or backside for a few days while the bruises subside?

Ali-  you know what I'm thinking after our lunch  

NVH- you still sane?

ange- sorry you left your stuff at Heathrow. During this whole process the smallest things can be enormous. (not that leaving your gear in HEathrow is particularly small) It will all be over soon I hope 

Wildcat- back away from the cream eggs  your body is a temple!! <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F5%255F144%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Got that leaving do to go to toight. Not really looking forward to it. but hopefully it will be good, I'll park myself next to the buffet if neccesary. I'm hoping for a bit of a dance actually tonight. dh can't dance though which is never good, he does the white man shoulder sway  I'll just dance round him got my new top, and will be spending most of the afternoon beautifying myself ready for the onslaught from the fat army wives with too much eyeliner  Off to the shower now, sweaty from my trampoline session this morn


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bendy - just popping by to say YAY well done you      
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Well done lady   dont rub it in about Mr R lady   

Sho-Have fun tonight   too scared to jab my bum or thigh  

Beanie-I had to d/r longer honey they wont abandon


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Bendy -   on your two embies

Good luck girls with scans - Haster, Minow, Beanie

Emma - poor you, those injecions sound horrid. Keep being brave, it will be worth it.

Beanie - so sorry AF has not arrived. You must be so worried but surely they won't abandon... won't they just wait longer leaving you on d/rs? Hope she shows before your scan this afternoon.

MUPO - you are also seeming so calm, I am so impressed! i'm sure you don't feel it inside though!

Angie - sorry the D/Rs are affecting you. 

Sho - hope the D/Rs injections are going ok.

Karen - Hope you are continuing to feel a bit better each day.

Hello to Wildcat, Mr W, Gill, Miss TC, Kate and everyone else.

Kerry - thinking of you - just in case you're looking in now and then.

I'm doing ok - day 6 of D/Rs. I don't seem to have headaches so I'm pleased about that. But I feel like I have been more tired than usual and I don't think my DH is taking that seriously enough   He is not waiting on me hand and foot - how do I get that to happen please Not sure if my hormones are changing - I was very stoppy yesterday with a few things at work but I'm a bit stoppy naturally so not sure how to tell the difference!

Hope everyone has nice weekends planned.

caro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Caro-Start   that should do the trick   although my d/f really didnt start running around after me until the day before e/c


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - congrats on being MUPO! I hope you are home resting now and gettting DH to run round after you!

Emma -       OMG that sounds awful, how many more jabs do you have to do? You might have to go for a butt shot if it gets too bad, I think I prefer the butt to the leg though, it hurts in your leg - but then with my fat **** I'm not surprised it's not as bad! lol

Sho - have fun tonight!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-All the way through tx and if i get a BFP all the way through to 12wks   i dont mind doing it if i have a bfp though   im too scared to do it in my bum


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - good point, if I get DH doing stuff for me now he'll have run out of steam by the time I really need stuff! I'll save the   for when I really need the attention


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monring all

Bendy - welcome to the MUPO club.  Do you think MrR fancies you    

Emma - why didn't you ring me    You poor thing, I must admit that mine don't seem that bad and I've only had one that bled so far    They do bruise though and I have wondered about not injecting that bit of air but paranoid I won't get all the drug    Hope that soup is looking good  

Luc - i found your info very helpful to thank you   

Caro - I can assure you that I for one am not calm, just don't think its fare coming on here going on about symptoms or lack of symptoms when there are so many of us in the 2ww! I think it just stresses everyone out and thats the last thing we all need.  
Sorry your dh is not making you feel special but save it for laters, cause you're gonna need a whole lot of tlc during stimms and beyond  

Beanie - really really don't worry about af not showing.  There have been a few of us that have de-regged for 3 weeks so its all ok and it won't get abandoned  

Sho - white man dance    enjoy tonight and none of that *****iness tude from you lady    unless ofcourse you can take pictures and show us tomorrow     have fun and enjoy your boogie  

Minow - good luck with your scan

MUPO gang - hang in there, hope you're doing better than me     

Tracey - hope stan settles down soon so you can get back to normality  

Wildcat - did you get any cream eggs last night   

Isn't it really miserable outside    dh went to work on his bike cause his van has gone into get repaired after I bumped it    Although I want to shag the bones of him when I see him in his leathers i'm such a worrier and can't relax until he is safe and sound at home again


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

caro: There are two ways:

1. Buy him a big TV/video games system/fishing rod/train set

or

2. Grab him by the family jewels and squeeze.

FYI - wildcat buys me video games, so much more pleasant   



caro01 said:


> I don't think my DH is taking that seriously enough  He is not waiting on me hand and foot - how do I get that to happen please
> caro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Have you seen the immune thread   loads of   stories on there about the steroids


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

mr wildcat are u wanting the new playstation 4??


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

** MrW keeps a straight face and decides against the obvious double entendre here **



emma74 said:


> im too scared to do it in my bum


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi    i just realised how that looked Mr W 

Message to MrsW NO TRAINSET OR PRESENTS FOR MR W


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)




----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - will go and check it out right now....

MrR - aka 'Prince Charming' ....(you're meant to have sung that in Adam Ant styley fashion)...trust you with your bum comment


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Bendy - nope, I've been very good, since we started treatment I've only bought one new console, but it does go with the Xbox, XBox 360, Dreamcast, PlayStation 2, GameBoy Advance, Gameboy(s), Sony PSP and Nintendo GameCube 

I did an audit of the value of my games collection last year and it's around £15,000 - luckily I picked almost all of it up from Amazon when I worked there so I got it for free 

Emma - there's no such thing as NO TRAINSET        I've had my eye on the Thomas the Tank Engine wooden train set with all the bits for when BOB is finally born !!!

NVH - YOU'RE blaming ME for bum-related comments ! !     I'm shocked, shocked I tells ya


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I said in the bum NOT UP THE BUM


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - in..up its all the same    I'd stop now if I were you  
Just read that thread on prednisilone/bfp and did you read that some of them are starting their tablets during stimms .....hmmmmmm!

MrW - I just merely commented on your quick response to bum action


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

There's a difference ? ? ?    


emma74 said:


> I said in the bum NOT UP THE BUM


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello- 

Caro- I suggest just telling your man to pull his finger out!!! Bloody hell they have nothing to do except [email protected]!!! Putting the kettle on and pushing the vacuum round is really not too much for you to ask. I am lucky, my dh is very sensitive and tries his hardest to do the right things around tx. Do you want me to have a word with him  

Emma- I did all of my jabs in my bottom for Hammersmith. Its fine. Its easier torelax lying on your front than I found doing it in the tummy last night. Lots of fat there as well, probably more than on your tummy. why not just do one day or two days worth just to give your tummy a break then go back to how you feel comfortable doing it. Bottom is good if your d/f is doing it, its a bit tricky doing them in your bum yourself. You end up doing it high up on the top of your leg, but if he is doing them for you, you can lie down on your front, 3...2...1.. relax, and let him do it.   I realise how this reads Mr W, but do try to get your mind out of gutter!!!!  

Got washing up to do now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right off to shower and get ready to go out so speak to you all later...  

Sho - you & your dh sound like an expert in the old bum department     Just hope he manages to aim properly cause there is no point putting the prick into the top of your leg


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Up the bum in the bum - same thing! (still not going there MrW!)

Yes I got my cream egg last night - I also had a creme egg mcflurry - so much for the diet yesterday!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Not even for *two* Cream Eggs and a Creme Egg McFlurry ? ? ? 



wildcat said:


> Up the bum in the bum - same thing! (still not going there MrW!)
> 
> Yes I got my cream egg last night - I also had a creme egg mcflurry - so much for the diet yesterday!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Gatecrasher here  ....I have to say that all that talk of Krispy Kremes yesterday got my tastebuds going....I wasn't in work and DP was already on train when I phoned him last night....but I shall be buying some from London Bridge on way home today....the blueberry ones are my favs !!!

Just thought I'd thank you in advance for my weight gain !!   

Hope you're all ok 

Wishing you lots of luck, especially all those MUPOs/PUPOs      

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Ooh is there a Krispy Kreme near London Bridge? That might be my treat for after EC (if I get that far) given that DH has to take my eggs on their little adventure to London Bridge.


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Arrrrhhhh!!!! Just wrote a really long post and lost it    

Will try again but bound to forget something!

Bendy - well done on you ET.  So glad your little embies are back on board.  Sending you     vibes for the next 2ww.

Emma - you poor thing with those awful injections.  Will be worth it in the end though hun.

Sho - bet you knock those b*tches dead tonight!  (Not literally though  )

Minow - good luck with your scan   

Caro - that sound like  agood plan.  Like Emma's my dp was quite useless up to EC but I have to admit he has been waiting on me hand and foot since, althouh I not sure how much longer it will last!

Beanie - as the others have said, they will just d/r for a little bit longer so try not to stress too much.  Hope she turns up soon though 

NVH - hope your okay hun    

Anyone heard from Ali recently - not long to go now    !!!

Mr Wildcat - you never fail to cheer everyone up  

Hello to Gill, Mrs Wildcat, Angie, Alisha, and all the other lovely Woking ladies

Thank you everyone that has been asking after me.  The stomach pains are much better today thank god - just feeling really knackered now but I suppose that just because I haven't moved off the sofa for several days!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reassurance girls.  Am so nervous about going back into that scanning room, feeling very emotional - once I get this afternoon over with, I know it will get easier.


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Beanie - you poor thing. It must be hard knowing it will bring back bad memories for you. Will DH be with you? I do hope so.


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Caro, unfortunately I have to go on my own today as DH can't get out of work.  I'm sure I'll be fine when I get there.  
Your comment about your DH make me smile as I know what you mean.  My DH didn't start doing things around the house until EC and then he didn't have any choice!  

Emma, was your injection a little better last night?  Really hope so  

Karen, glad you're on the mend.  

I've never had a Krispy Kreme - looks like I've been missing out  

You going anywhere nice Tash?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-You will be fine  

Minxy-there yummy arent they   

Sho-I wont let anyone do the jabs as i feel like im in control when i do them  

Karen-Glad your feeling a bit brighter honey


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Beanie - you there at 3.20pm?

By the way (not that I can do it as I tend not to be around on SUndays, plus I'm thick as sh%t!  ) but does anyone think that we should have a team for the quiz? (see thread, members wanted or needed or something). As the busiest thread there is I wonder if there are 4 of you super lovely ladies who could represent us (or gents of course!)

Just a thought anyway!

Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Emma- yes I felt like that when I had to do my own jabs when dh was away. You do feel more in control, but I like him to feel part of the process which is why he does them. Its easy for the man to feel redundant I think as the whole process focusses around the woman even when it is a male factor issue. I have to admit that even though he does the jab, I watch over him and make sure he is doing it right  I give him instructions if I'm not satisfied  I thought he was trying to kill me once there were that many bubbles in it  I've run out of suggestions for your jabs then. you can do it on your own in your bum. You have to sit and hold the syringe as close to your backside as you can so you'll probably find it very close to the bed or seat. I used to raise my buttock up a little bit as if you were going to <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F11%255F12%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







and do the jab. Its ok. not brilliant but like I say only thinking of giving your tummy a chance to heal for a day or two. And obviously hopefully it will all be worth it


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Last day in the office for me - yippee - although will be working at home tomorrow to try and get everything done. 

Before I go I just wanted to send lots of positive vibes     to all those that are MUPO at the moment - Ali, Tash, Emma, Jules and Bendy. I am looking forward to seeing all of your BFPS when I get back.

Good luck to everyone who is dregging/stimming at the moment - so many that I am not going to list them as I am sure I will miss someone!

Everyone else have a lovely couple of weeks and I will "see" you when I am back. 
xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh lucky you Monkey, I'm so envious.  Hope you have a fantastic time - enoy the break, forget about everything at home and have lots of fun


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Well how is everyone, i will try and do some personals so please excuse me if i miss anyone

Emma, congratulations on being MUPO hun, sorry to hear that you are having a few probs with the jabs, but what a fab cycle you have had, loads of frosties as well, goodluck hun  

Karen, i am so sorry hun, glad that you are starting to feel better, hopefully we will be cycle buddies for our FET  

All MUPO girls, Ali, Tash & Jules, thinking about you all, stay positive, Ali know you are the 1st to test, fingerscrossed for you hun  

Bendy, well done, congratulations on being MUPO  

Beanie, hope the scan goes well today also Minow, goodluck with progress scan today

Sho, well done on starting d/r, all systems go now, goodluck hun  

Fingers, hope that you are ok hun, and that you got some answers when you went for your follow up

Hello to Piglet and Oskaira, hope those pgs are progressing well  

Hi to Gill, Caro, Alisha, Barney, Mr & Mrs Wildcat, Angie and eveyone else, is there anyone else   hello if there is

Well we are booked in for FET implacations on May 8th, hopefully nothing else will breakdown and we can get started again

Take care

Luv Myra xxxxxxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sorry Monkey, there was someone else, you hun, hello


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

caro01 said:


> Ooh is there a Krispy Kreme near London Bridge? That might be my treat for after EC (if I get that far) given that DH has to take my eggs on their little adventure to London Bridge.


Yep, there's a Krispy Kreme in the main part of London Bridge station...



emma74 said:


> Minxy-there yummy arent they


and way too much temptation on way home every day !!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Monkey - Have a good holiday !<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZS%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F68%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">








Did my smiley work? (used the site Sho uses).

Thanks Minxy!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Bendy - well done on being MUPO. I hope you are getting plenty of rest.
Emma - Your injecions sound horrid. It will be worth it when you get your BFP.
Ali and Tash - Thinking of you too and sending    
Karen - Glad that you are feeling a bit better.
Minnow - I hope the scan today showed nice big follies.
Monkeylove - have an absolutely fabulous holiday.
Sho - Have fun getting ready and have a great party tonight.
Myra - May will be here before you know it, and you will be starting again.
Beanie - Thinking of you and hope your scan goes well.

Nothing to report from me today as I haven't done anything!!!
I am feeling better each day! I am up today (well on the sofa) but is a refreshing change!!

 to everyone. I hope you all have a good weekend.

Jules xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi everyone!

Just watched snakes on a plane   was a bit silly but passed the time and made me laugh in a few places.

Emma Mr Riddle is all yours, although he looked cute this morning, he had a white and pink stripped shirt on which made me chuckle- in a nice way.  I think hes great now, he was laughing cos he knew he would make me happy as he put back two!  

I'm so happy i got two!  

got some frosties too - just spoke to woking so all in all so far its gone well

Jules, tash ali and Emma   

Minow hope scan showed some lovely follies
Beanie hope your scan went well and it wasnt to upsetting for you

Wildcat what day do you want to meet for some lovely hot drinks and treats?  I will have pikey skin by then as the pessaries make me look horrid so i apologise in advance!

Sho enjoy your night tonight, lots of dancing chic and have a fab old time - you crack me up when you talk about the other wives  and their eyeliner  

Minkey have a fab holiday I'm very jealous!

Emma not long till you can leave the house and do lunch with ur mates  

B.xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Sorry Kt, forgot to say hi to you


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - I'm not sure yet, I'll have to dig out my diary and check next week.

Jules - At least you can make your own hot drinks now!

Hi Myra - yaaaaay starting again soon!  

Monkey - have a nice holiday!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Wooohooo cant wait till you get started honey   come back we miss you  

Sho-Hope you will be wearing loads of eyeliner to fit in with the minger army wives  

Bendy-Well done on Mr R putting two back honey  

Monkey-Have a fab holiday in Oz  

Jules-Woohooo the sofa eh   dont over do now


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Bendy............Congrats on being mupo/pupo!!!!!  


Can't wait to get there myself. 

Looking forward to seeing some BFP's SOON


I start a 3 month contract at ST Mary's Paddington on Monday. But I won't be scanning babies this time.....bummer!!!.........  More like testicles and unusual masses............  That's no fun.........


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oeerrrr Babydreams


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Yo!

Had a bit of a wobbly day today, worry, worry, worry    but feeling better now  

Bendy- Well done lady!  What did you give Mr R to put 2 embies back then a?     Congrats on being a MUPO  

Myra- So glad you can get started again in May  

Emma- Good luck with your jab tonight  

Gill- Thanks Hun   I am super excited, it won't be long at all!  For you either  

Tash & Ali- How are you today? Not long now  

Sho- Have a lovely time tonight  

Hi to Beanie, Karen, Angie, Wildcat, Mr W, Caro and anyone else i have missed

Pots
xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-   dont worry honey, you will be in very good hands   im sure Mr T and the team will look after you


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Mix up over appointment time....crap traffic home and now got to shoot off for work so only time to say thankfully scan showed 8 follies so YAY it's working....I know compared to some of you 8 is pretty poor but it's the best we could hope for and 1 is already pretty big with the others not doing too badly.

Have lovely weekends all and       sorry no time for personals     

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Stop saying that mrs   8 is excellent well done


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks EMma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Keep   and repeat after me "THIS WILL WORK THIS WILL WORK"


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there everyone 

Bendy - glad it all went well and you got 2 back   - enjoy being MUPO!

Minow - congratulations on your 8 follies  - any ideas on when you are having EC?

Pots - glad your appt went well at ARGC - not long to wait now  

Myra - good luck for the FET in May - it will fly by!  

Emma - How ya doin? your diary is making me   - all sounding good   - sorry you are getting stressed by the heparin - but remember it will be worth it.

Ali - not log now - sending you lots of   

Tash - same to you -   

Monkey - have a fab holiday - i wish I was coming with you 

Beannie - hope your scan went ok - any sign of af yet - dont panic - you will just have to d/reg a bit longer hun  

scan went ok for me - follies still there and growing slowly - keep getting loads of blood stained cm and ewcm - anyone else had the blood?  
i'm knackered tonight so dh cooking a thai red curry
have great evenings everyone  

Big hello to everyone else x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Well done honey   not sure about the blood but i had orange ewcm   did they say why   unless its old a/f coming out   keep drinking that water and milk and dont forget the hottie on your tum every day lady


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Emma - got the hottie surgically attached almost   i forgot to ask WN so rang and left message but they havent rang back - h well, i'm not going to stress over it. hows your tummy today? Mr S told me you can give it in your thigh too if it gets too bad.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Too scared hatster to do it in my thigh


----------



## virgo (Sep 20, 2006)

Could anyone help please? I am to commence my 2nd attempt at ICSI next week on the short protocol. 

I am really worried as MR. R who has always been my consultant will be on leave so i will be having Mr. B. Have heard such positive comments in relation to his good looks but do not have any re assurance as to his ability (qualifications etc) , yet Mr. R seems to have loads of references. Does anyone know his background/qualifications Really worried. 

A bit about me:

38 years (FSH was around a high 12)  but most recent on day 1 was 6- hope this is a good sign)- may have tube probs as a few years ago I had slight adhesions which I was treated for and although it showed patent there was slight spillage - not really sure what this means though.

Hubby 39: Poor motility due to vas rev, which was not fully successful, they need swimming lessons  

So between us both Mr R figured ICSI would be best course of treatment.


1st one failed (DEC 06) after I only produced 2 eggs. Both were excellent quality 7 & 8 cell at day 3 but failed 2 implant  

First time I did not really give up alcohol until ET week so may have been a contribution. 

Things I have done different this time:

Take 17 vitamins a day (yes 17!!!!!) anyone else doing that? I am on fertility blend (x3), Wheatgrass (x4), DHEA  (x3) , pregnyll (x1) , EPA (x1), EPO (x1) Calcium (x2) and last two days just started Co Enzyme Q10 (x2). It seems every time I read threads there is so much advice on what to take and what not to take. I have decided not to add to to this list and will stop fertility blend on day one of my ICSI cycle as advised by Fetility blend doctor.

No alcohol at all for last 6 weeks.

Take 4 scoops of whey protein with semi skimmed organic milk each day. (Have recently been told milk is bad for me... HELP!!)

Lots of green vegetables and bananas and pears.
cashew nuts, almonds, stoned dates (for snacking).

No chocolate  ( I read it contains caffeine).

Not had caffeine drinks for three years in any case so just drink green tea or other no caffeine tea. Cut out sweetener totally).

Exercise 5 times a week (just brisk walking and stepping this close to next (ICSI) always have kept fit though - my problem is slowing it down as unless I am sweating and breathless I never feel it has worked but have been sensible this time around.)

Acupuncture once a week.

Massage for relaxation once a week.

Bed early to stop me wanting more snacks.

Lavender essential oil for relaxation.

Bad points: Popcorn & peanut butter when I can no longer avoid the sweet craving, sometimes daily dependant on what time of month I am at, other days nothing at all. Is this really bad for me?

I figure if this does not work this time we have given it our all and could not have done more.

Hubby, brilliant too, he is on fertilaid for men and L Arginine (I think) only 4 tabs for him. He is also eating brazils, almonds and dried fruit for snacks and as per my list above (except he is better than me and does not have the popcorn, He has not touched a drop of alcohol for 6 weeks like me). He can’t wait until ET, so he can go home and hit the beer. I will have to suffer a little longer and hopefully 9 months longer.


Any help, advice, re assurance re Mr. B will be most welcome, but please do not advise me to take more vitamins. I am seriously rattling  


PS: As if this thread is not long enough...... I wanted to rest for 30 mins after ET this time around as last time I was in and out in no time and re assured it made no difference but u know how it is you always question if it would have helped. Well I have been told I am not allowed to rest after as I guess they will be like a production line with somebody needing the room straight after me. Any comments on this

If u have got this far many thanks for reading.

B


----------



## virgo (Sep 20, 2006)

Sorry, for got to mention that hubby and I have both a child from previous marriage. Son's 13 & 14.

Just realised how long my last message was. Sorreeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all

Blimey Virgo - that must have taken ages    Welcome out mad house, hope your stay is short and sweet.  I think you have everthing covered    Regarding alcohol, I drank a few glasses of wine during de-regs before af's arrival and even had a couple of glasses of champers on stimms and produced 21 eggs, 18 of which were mature, so as long as you don't go over board it doesn't really matter but its a personal choice.
My dh had a VR and he ended up having a sperm retrievel for this cycle. Luckily it was very successful.  He has been taking high doses of zinc, 1000 mg Vit C, Omega 3, Co-enzyme and drinking smoothies.  
Whats the pregnyll   I was on quite a big load of vits too  
Mr B is very good, I had him for ec and I have heard he has the magic touch with ET too so you're in safe hands.  Good luck with your cycle  

Myra - glad you have a date to work towards  

Monkeylove - Have a great holiday, hope you get that magic bfp  

Emma/Ali - lovely to see you today and Emma the soup was delish    Lots of sticky stuff coming our way    

Bendy - great news about your frosties, how many did you get    

Jules - glad you feel better and are not sofarised    

Karen - glad you feel better too  

Haster - hope you got a reply from Woking about the blood. As emma said it could be left over af  

Pots - you don't have to have any wobblies anymore cause you're in safe hands now hun  

Babydreams - scanning testicles - nice  

Wildcat - hope you're behaving and not tucking into any naughty cream eggs tonight  

Sho - can't wait to hear your party stories tomorrow  

Had kfc tonight


----------



## virgo (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi NVH,

I thought rather than drip feed my story in I would just start with the whole lot.

I made  a mistake it was not pregnyll it was supposed to be pregnacare what you can buy from most chemists.

Great to hear Mr B is good, has there been any BFP's yet? I am not sure how long he has been there.

Isn't there a site where they all register and you look at their profile?

I'll keep it short this time


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

right finally a spare moment to catch up!

karen so sorry to hear that you've been too poorly for e/t but the month will wizz by   and hope you get better really quick!

congrats to bendy with two on board!   

congrats to jules with her blasto on board!   

nvh, ali, emma, sounds like you mupo ladies are doing good   

sho congrats on starting again  

emma them jabs sound awful - have you tried that cream that numbs it? .. erm can't remember what its called reckon I might get myself some as jabs were definately sore last time and they wouldn't go in ..  

beanie how did the scan go? are you d-regging for longer ? 

minow well done with your follies  

monkeylove have a wonderful holiday .. that seems to of come round quite quickly - have a fab time  

hatster sorry to hear about the blood stuff.. wonder what's going on there   have you spoken to woking about it? maybe worth a quick call

Hi to Gill, Caro, Barney, Mr & Mrs Wildcat, Angie, myra,pots and babydreams big hello if i've missed you

hi virgo /B bestof luck with this tx.  cora's on... laters!

ktx hope you're headaches have eased - can you move me on the list   at last i'm going to move! d-****** on tuesday big thanks

At last I start d-regging on tuesday with that old   bugger buserilyn but my symptoms seem to lessen each time here's hoping ... feels good to be starting again and feel excited and optimistic ..hurray


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Virgo - I think that one of the nurses said that out of 7 ET's 5 of the girls are preggers but it has probably gone up by now.  I don't think you have anything to worry about and its the embryologist that have the hard job really, esp with us ICSI girls.
Ahhhh pregnacare    
I've tried to look at the HFEA for MrB's qualifications but couldn't find anything.  But apparantly he has been checked out by a few people on here and used to work with MrC.  Don't worry, alls good with MrB.

There are usually a lot of chatterboxes around, not sure where they are all hiding  

Oh hi Alisha    Wow de-regging on tuesday, not long to go now


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Virgo, welcome to the thread.  Sounds like you have everything covered and I hope that this cycle is the one for you  .  I'm afraid I don't have any insight into Mr B as Mr R has looked after me so far.  Sounds like he's a bit of a hunk though!  I'm sure that Woking would not want to jeopadise their reputation so I'm sure he must come with good credentials  

Tash, hope you enjoyed you KFC  

Well my scan went okay today.  Don't ask me how (as I haven't had a period) but my lining was fine and so I am continuing as planned with my treatment.  I started spotting this afternoon but she's playing a very slow game.  Maybe it will just be a mega light one this time. Who knows.  Back for update scan in a few weeks.  

Emma, you okay this evening?

Alisha, great news that you are starting again next week.  When is EC planned for?  .  I've had really bad spots from down regs this time    I'm like a teenager all over again.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma you shold use Arnica cream for your bruises, the stuff is great.  I got a black eye three days before my 21st b'day, i was gutted about having it in my photos, but  it really helped to reduce the bruising and swelling 

Nhv it is quiet on here tonight

Welcome to the thread Virgo

I need a poo but im frightened my embies might fall out  

Beanie, have been thinking about you, glad your scan went ok- good that you can carry on and your not delayed- didnt know you could do that


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Minow     

You must be so pleased - 8 is a fantastic number - well done.  .  Now you can relax a bit and enjoy your weekend.  Take care.

Thanks Bendy, I don't understand it but hey hoy.  Just glad to be progressing at least. You still resting up?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

yes chic im going to rest till about monday then i'll start houe work again !! 


When's ec planned for?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beanie - how could i forget you     I have heard that some people don't even know that af has arrived cause its so light so that could have happened to you.  So does that mean you start stimming now then    I always get spots from tx    but these steroids have done wonders for my skin now  

Bendy - go and poo, they won't fall out, you can't hold it in forever    although I felt exactly the same   Once those bum bullets kick in you won't have any choice but to poo  

Minow - well done with those 8 follies  

Keep forgetting people tonight


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Tash how you feeling about test day?


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey Tash, I can't believe that you only have 5 days to go.  Is the 2ww going quickly for you?  Are the injections hurting you too?    Hope not  

I've never suffered from spots before  

I think you could be right Tash although she might be here in full force tomorrow  

As long as my embryos survive then I'll be having an FET this time so no stimming or EC for me.  Have reduced the burserelin tonight and then start on Prognova on Sunday.  Anyone know if Prognova has any side effects?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

beanie - oh yeh, must have my stupid head on tonight, ofcourse your doing a FET    Just ignore me    I was on quite a high dose of progynova, I think 3 tabs a day or could be 4    Are you on aspirin  
The days are going quickly but the hours are going slowly if that makes sense    I reckon they should give us all a GA for two weeks  

Bendy - put it this way, I wish I could be put to sleep and woken up with the result  
Mr & Mrs Smith is on sky, am recording it


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Tash, you have enough of your own stuff going to so don't worry.  I'll keep reminding you  .  
I'm starting on 2 progynova and then after a week this goes up to 3.  I started aspirin at the beginning of this cycle too. 

  I do know what you mean about the hours going slowly.  PMSL at your idea of the GA for the whole 2 weeks, great idea, I think we should mention it to Woking

We going to watch either Click or Hot Fuzz tonight.  Any idea which one is best?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beanie - haven't seen either sorry.  We're going to watch the second part of casino royale tonight as we got tired half way through it last night  
Yeh keep reminding me cause I reckon i'm gonna need it.  

Anyway, gonna bid you good night and well done on moving forward ....go lining go


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ah thanks Tash.

Enjoy the rest of the film. I'm sure it will be worth waiting for.  

Take care and keep those positive thoughts going  

Night night xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening all (oohh you've all gone)

beanie -great news on moving forward with your tx..i'm doing fet too - so no e/c for me either... i was hoping it might be a bit kinder to the body but it seems i'll be d-regging for a while and on the hrt for a while too ... don't know much about it ... blimey it seems to be a long cycle  though  won't be having e/t til may   I'm on the same dose of prognova as you... let us know what the s/e are 

nvh didn't you say something about eating red food during the lining thickening up stage..? can't remember if you said food or berries..? let us know


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening 

Welcome virgo  

Alisha-Yay well done honey for getting on the rollercoaster   you will be cycling with Sho how exciting to have a cycle buddie  

Beanie-How weird was that   well done on moving onto the progynova i had really bad headaches with them i had to take a day or two off work   but acup did help  

Bendy-Have a poo, i have had loads since my embies have gone back   

Tash-Lovely to see you too   nice to go through the 2ww madness with someone else for the afternoon...d/f laughed that you and Ali beat me at buzz  

Ali-How are you honey, thanks for coming today, where are you i hope i havent poisened u with the soup  

btw who was saying about elma cream...its the liquid that stings not so much the jab, and because the heparin thins the blood it causes black bruises   i look like a right pikey


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all


Have you noticed i have a teddy calling me angelic   whats that all about then   i know i am it just nice to know someone else has noticed


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi 

You have chatted for England   Ive tried to catch up but  apologies if I miss you  

Virgo- wow what an intro, welcome to the madhouse!!  Im sure you will be fine in Mr B's hunky hands! good luck    

Beanie- sorry to hear you have spots   wierd how af hasnt showed her ugly face in full  , but great news it hasnt delayed tx!  

Bendy-        yipeeeee your mupo!! everything crossed for you sweetheart!

Minow- 8 follies that super duper! come on lady where's that     

Tash- how you doing hunny bun? Ive missed you and was gutted I couldnt come and thrash Em's at buzz with you & Ali Bongo, we so would have whooped her  

Ali- how you diddling?? I have been thinking of you lots and was very   to eat my boring ham roll knowing you were all giggling and gossiping without me   yesterday! Love you  

Alisha- you must be sooooo excited to be starting again!!     fingers, eyes, and toes crossed for you!!  

Em's- I had the ELMA cream for my gestone jabs but to honest it was more of a pain in the   remembering to do it, and it only numbs the entry point I did'nt think it made a huge difference! sorry you look like a pikey   but you would think you would be used to it after all these years   why dont you get df to do the jab in your butt, honest matey its not that bad promise! Im gutted I couldnt come and sample your squash and kidney bean and onion and carrot and pea and chickpea and cabbage and potato and garlic soup!! did I miss any??  I was there in spirit!!!!  

Karen- glad your on the mend sweetie      what you up to this weekend??  

Jules-how are you feeling any symptoms yet??  

Hi to Sho, Myra, Elly, caro,Kt, Luc,Monkey, Piggy,Hatster, Mr W and everyone I have missed


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Em's I saw that Teddy  Alisha has one too!! I want one   why havent I    got one!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gilly-You have to be a charter member


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - it was arnica cream hun not elma...arnica helps to reduce bruising.  Forgot who mentioned it now but pay attention to what people say       No dodgy belly my side so you're soup was a winner    I want a teddy too  

Gill - you were missed    made me pmsl with the ingredients for the soup, but it was a non carbo version    How was your ham roll    Yeh you would have had fun whooping em's   at buzz    The character she chose had big boobies  

Ali - hope you're ok chicken  

Alisha - try taking co-enzyme Q10 and anything berry for your lining  

Waiting for dh to come home cause I need breaky    Its all ready to go for when he walks through the door


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

TASH-SOMEONE MENTIONED ELMA CREAM TOO   YOU BLOODY READ NEXT TIME


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning all  

my teddy reads angelic - emma yours reads lucky...   that's some soup you made there  

nvh thanks for that - i'm already on the co enzyme.. might upt the dose though..

gill yeah really excited this time for some reason - even though i know about the stats  

Ali


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-You can change the teddy to what mood you are..i fell lucky  

Gill-My soup didnt have cabbage...what do you know you werent there anyway    

It had chicken,onion,garlic,carrots,spinach,kidneybeans,lentils,butternut and tomatoes and it was really nice and healty so THERE


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - well I read 'Arnica'  

Alisha - I took 3 x 30mg of co-enzyme.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you said healthy like a west indian   'healty'


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning!

Virgo- welcome. my word you are taking a lot of stuff  My only advice would be to try to relax a bit. i have stopped taking anything but pregnacare and Q10 as i found taking loads of supplements a drag and just added to the reminder of the fact that I wan't pregnant. As for my dh, I had him on plenty as well and his sperm count actually diminished. When he stopped it went up and I'm sure that was to do with stress. When he relaxd had the odd pint, he did a lot better. So definitly your nutrition is great and you exercise so you must be healthy, so maybe try to relax a little bit (easier said than done I know  ) I hope it all works out for you anyway.

Em- definietly try the arnica hun. It really does help to reduce brusing and swelling. You can get cream or homeopathic tablets, like sugar pills that work just as well. Dh uses it and it works really well for him  

Ali- thinking of you 

NVH- How you doing? 

Minow- great

Monkey- enjoy your holiday

Bendy- great news that you managed to get 2 embryos on board. Hope you're taking it easy and thinking positively now 

alisha-  great that you are starting again. you must be chuffed. I think we are only a few days apart then  when is your baseline scheduled for?

Beanie- great news that you can move forward. I never took progwhatever.... I was on patches. Its certainly easier on the body, than the fresh cycle but FET makes the 2ww very very hard because of the lack of symptoms. Brace yourself for that.

as for me, had a good night last night. Had a small boogie but mainly chatted to old work mates and had a good laugh  off out with dh.

Hypno cd worked yesterday, I think I may have actually been under  shocked myself as we were only saying at lunch the other day how your mind can wander away from her voice and you stop listening. will have another sesh later. we too will be watching casino royale later and for anyone who asked, click is a good film, very funny but I haven't seen hot fuzz. Would like to though.

See you later, have good weekends x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Co enzyme is really good i had a much better fertilisation rate this time   Tash did too didnt you  

Sho-So last night wasnt as bad as you thought then   hot fuzz is funny but not as funny as the trailer makes out   have fun with d/h


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash   yeah man


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma- oi gobsh**e I was just trying to see if I could remember the list you told me yesterday! who you   at??


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

emma soup does sounds yummy   - shall go and see about the teddys

nvh - i'm only on 1 x 30mg so will definately upt it 

might have to see whats this cd all about - where can i get it from?

hi sho baseline is 13 of April - yeah i start on cd17 cause of short cycles


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Love you Gilly  

Alisha- ivf companion cant remember the website though   google ivf companion


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Bendy


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Glad you had a good time last night Sho. Thanks for the warning about the 2ww.  I had quite a few symptoms on my fresh cycle so I better prepare myself for none this time round.  As much as possible I'm going to try to carry on as normal - easier said than done I know  

We watched Click last night and thought it was very good.  Made us laugh and also made me cry - bl**dy drugs!  

Glad to hear that are feeling lucky today Emma - keep it going  

Hi Gill, thanks honey.  AF is now here in full force  

Morning Bendy  

Hope you all have enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-Well done glad a/f is finally here   what is click about and who is in it


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I enjoyed click too, you should watch it Emma its really good, it is a bit sad in places but still worth watching

Cant believe you have 8 days left- i just read ur diary, your soo pregnant!

Sho glad you had a good old time last night

I wish i could go out today I'm fed up of being in the house already!

Beanie af is here at last!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-What is click about though   and who is in it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Beanie - glad af is here but I bet you wish she would bugger off now  

Sho - glad you had a good time, shame there wasn't any funny stories this morning    Enjoy your time out with dh and we managed to get to the end of casino royale last night  

bendy - can't believe your bored already    just chill and relax and enjoy!  yeh right, who am I kidding  

Emma - you updated your diary for today yet  

Bye bye gill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah diary updated


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Adam sandler iand kate beckinsale are both in it.

He is busy with his job ad has no time for his wife or children. he gets given a magical remote where he can fast forward, skip and mute moments-like when his wife nags and stuff but in the end it takes over his life and it programs him, watch it its funny


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

is it on dvd then


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Lol  we downloaded it  so not sure but think so


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i think we should blow bubbles till its 7777 for extra special luck


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im going to get one of the mods to take my back to 7777 cause im sure Sho has been messing them again


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

yea get taken back to 7777 thats a good number..we should be allowed to lock it when we are happy with the number

i will blow lots of bubbles today so we can all get there


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blown you some bendy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Arh thanks, i just blew hundreds to bring everone up to 77 at the end!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

arrre cheers bendy just upt yours to 77 too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hmmmm my number of bubbles have changed too


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning

Blimey Tash - just seen you only have 4 days till test day - where did that go?   

Beannie - great that af finally arrived and you are on target - good luck  

Alisha - not long till d/regs then now - glad you are feeling positive this time round  

Virgo - welcome and wow what a post   sounds like you have it all covered there and more - I'm sure Mr B will do the trick for you  

Hi Bendy - did you have your poo?  

We have just been tom our allotment and done some planting and now i've got to clean the house   Feeling really negative today - sure my follies either arent there or have stopped growing - dont know whats wrong with me at the moment  
have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Its the drugs making you feel negative    snap out of it your doing fine lady


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Haster - its scary when you look at my ticker eh   You're follies are doing great and what about that juicy lining of yours, you've got loads to be   about now snap out of that right now


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

arrre haster don't be glum    i'm sure them follies will be growing nicely    don't fret..
what did you plant down your allotment... dp's been nagging me to get off this and go to ours...
shall be doing... erm... jerusalem artichokes, beetroot, carrots, leeks, ermm some flowers too   

just ordered my bulk (12 boxes for me and dp) of yogi licorice  tea   so delicious but doesn't taste like licorice - got to be the best herbal ever 

laters all 
have a good day


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Urrgghh licorice


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Listen to you lot and your allotments    you're very good growing your own veg and all that  

Alisha - whats that herbal tea for then    must admit it doesn't sound to nice


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ooo hatster Im so jealous, I'd love to have an allotment   do you have funky wellies like Honey from enders?? what are you growing?? keep    

Emma & Tash  

Hi Alisha 

Bendy- just chill hun!! I know its hard but just enjoy!!  

Im off out now see ya all later!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-  funky wellies  

Have a nice day with wonky ladders


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - i can just imagine you with an allotment    and the funky wellies for that fact  
See ya later


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks girls - you made me   - will try and snap out of it cos its doing my head in  

Gill - no funky wellies i'm afraid but i'm on the loo out for some so if you see any......

growing onions, shallotts, garlic, parsnip, carrotts, beetroot, strawbrries, and will be doing sweetcorn, melon, beans, asparagus, cabbage, peppers, tomatoes, broccoli -  
Alisha - where is your allotment? ours is in weybridge. Licorice tea  - doesnt that make you poop?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

right you lot  you can't knock it if you've never tried it !!
YOGI TEA organic . Licorice, cinnamon, ginger, orange peel, cardamom, black pepper, chicory root, barley malt, cloves, natural flavours. 
Other Information
This Licorice spice tea is a rejuvenating balancing blend. Sweet organic Spanish licorice is combined with potent Rainforest cassia cinnamon, warming ginger root, full flavoured orange peel and other traditional Yogi Tea spices to create this unique and delicious tea

and no it doesn't make me poop! 

hatster yeah i'm growing a whole lot more than what i said ... that was just the jobs for today !! though  
na.. mines in wiltshire ...hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha   im sure its lovely  

Hatster-Deliver me some veg pleassseeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## citygirl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi girls - so sorry not been on this thread for ages !!! Lost where the thread was for a while - then went     for ages after got my BFP and though I was about to m/c.. but 6 week scan was fine and now sending myself    AGAIN waiting for my 12 week scan in a week or so !! 

Thankfully the fab Emma kept me up to date on the list... Em hun hope the 2ww is going ok poppet ....

Well my EDD is the 12 Oct - 1 bub on board - really excited and petrified that something will go wrong at the same time !! 

Hatster - picturing you in fancy wellies with gardening gloves with fur trimming round them   . I'm sure those follies are growing nicely ..

Tash good luck for your test - fingers crossed for you ...

Hello and good luck to all the other ladies - Love and xxxxxx's


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Citygirl-  thanks honey, not long till your scan though..once thats out the way i hope you can relax a bit    until the 20wk one anyway   

Kate-Update on the list


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - last year we fed my family and dh's and half my work and still had some left over! apparently we have very fertile soil (at least something in our life is fertile  ) - if you are good i will put some aside for you  

Alisha - forgot you werent local - a girl at work drinks the yogi licorice tea and i have smelt it     

Citygirl - the worry never stops does it   sending you lots of


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

someones messed with your bubbles Emma


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afernoon!

Alisha- my basleine was penciled in for the 11th, but it will probably be before that. Anyway, we aren't that far apart  I got that cd from http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/1676/93841.html it is quite good if you try not to laugh  I've tried reflexology and don't fancy acu so thought I'd give this a go. Its cheeper than both  no harm in it I suppose.

NVH- it never is that bad. I always have a laugh with the blokes because I used to work with them, but some of their wives think you're trying to run off with their men  its so annoying. Anyway, one funny thing happened and that was these two old hags managed to gate crash  I don't know how they managed to get on to camp, they must have snuck in with some other people, because no one knew who they were. They were like the two fat slags in viz magazine   there was karaoke and thats always fun to watch people making fools of themselves.

Emma- hope you're doing ok By the way it isn't me messing with the bubbles. I promise. It annoyed me when I got knocked off 2007  so getting knocked off 7777 must be irritating to say the least. Pm Olive, she's lovely and I'm sure she will sort you out 

city girl congrats on your pregnancy. Really hope everything works out ok for you 

Had lunch with dh at Nandos in Basingstoke. Had chicken pitta with coleslaw, very nice. It was packed though to say we were in there quite early. then wandered round the shops and spent the rest of my birthday vouchers in NEXT. Got a top  its alright nothing special. Now going to chill out with dh for the afternoon. got a small amount of sponge cake to make later on though for a client who is coming round for a consultation tomorrow. Wish I hadn't booked that for a Sunday, but hey ho!
Feeling so much more chilled out now I have actually started tx again. I was nervous and tearful last week with the fear of it all and especailly getting the result, but I'm much more relaxed about it now and feeling a bit more positive which is good. did something really stupid yeterday though, looked at baby clothes!!!! Note to self: don't do it again!!!!! 

/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-I know      will get them changed before testing   ohhhh i love you      
Are you feeling a bit more   maybe breathing in the golded light will help  

Sho-Glad to here you   must be the golden light   no harm at looking at bubba clothes will just keep you focused on getting your dream


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Sho - sounds like you've had a nice day - great that you are feeling more  - are you doing a fresh cycle ?? sorry cant remember

Emma - yeah i need to breathe the golden light today - i keep waking up at the end and have listened to the ET one too!! Feeling bit better but my  are killing me now - is that a side effect of menopur as usually only get that after ov

dh keeps moaning that the cleaning is taking a long time


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

To your d/h Hatster    and tell him TO DO IT YOURSELF MR HATSTER  

Yeah i got sore boobs whilst stimming thats a good sign as it means your e2 levels are rising


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-YO!!! pmsl i love those smilies   bring em on...love the ones of you doing your housework    mmmmm profiteroles...me me me plllleasseeeeeeeeeeeee   enjoy tonight


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thank god for that - thanks Emma    - I cant be too hard on Mr H as he is working hard decorating the lounge  

Hi pots - 2 hrs! are you sure you did it properly    profieroles - yummy - have a lovely evening x


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

co-enzyme Q10 is a must - i take 60mg a day and my linings gone mad on it!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Its one vitamin - i got mine from Holland and barrett in their sale as they are pricey but you can get them in boots as well


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Pots - i also take a fish oil capsule from H&B with DHA in it as recommended by Zita West but others may be taking different things - sounds like you've got it covered


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry my laptop is being an ****  

Pots yeah that should be fine   the co enzyme is good for the lining and for egg quality i had a much better fertilisation rate this time


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

gatecrasher here again 

Both me & DP took coenzyme last ivf as its good for sperm as well....we got 10 good eggs, 7 fertilised and 6 grade 1's...not sure if coenzyme helped or whether it was combination of everything....we've both been taking it again for a while for this time round....

As well as this I took 1 teaspoon of Apimist "honey" which has Bee Pollen, Bee Propolis and Royal Jelly and I've just started another jar...its expensive at about £20 but again its got lots of healthy stuff thats sposed to help...

http://www.apitherapy.biz/home.html

For this IVF I've also been taking spirulina as its got lots of good stuff in it including high protein, B vitamins, EFA's, zinc, calcium, manganese, magnesium and more... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirulina_%28dietary_supplement%29

Don't wanna go over the top on supplements but gotta give it a shot as we want more embies this time round so we can go for blastocysts....

Good luck    
Natasha

/links


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

*Alisha*....your baseline scan is the same day as my EC (Friday 13th April). (I think I remember you saying this before). Apparently Fri 13th is lucky for Woking.

AF now here, so hopefully the aliens that came down from planet-Buserilin and abducted my brain are now on their way back home!!!  

Hope you're all having a good weekend,

love Angie xx

PS...You all have a very serious crime to pay for by the way!!!! 
I had my first Krispy Kreme donuts today (yes, plural!!, 2 of them!!)..WOW    
I love the plain glazed ring ones!!! What have you started!!!!? 

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie-Dont blame us   blame your d/h for bringing them home


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

emma74 said:


> Angie-Dont blame us  blame your d/h for bringing them home


lol, he didn't in the end. As I felt quite rough this morning, he drove me into work at 4am (bless him), so I picked up some at Heathrow just before he picked me up!
Still blaming you guys!! ner 

Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gosh its quiet on here  


p.s I was born on Friday 13th so MUST be lucky for some  
love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Loving Neve's new pic she has grown   hope things are a bit easier now and she is sleeping better after her jabs   

Got out the house today   went to d/f's mums who made a lovely west indian soup    then took his nan home and got in about 10pm in bed now with my laptop  

Night all hope you are enjoying your weekends


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning everyone 

Cheesy Neve looks lovely in your little piccie, i bet she is growing too quickly!!

Emma you lucky thing having delish soup........ you said last night you wanted some food!! DO you know how to make it or just dp and his mumma?

Its sooo quiet on here, everyone must still be in bed!

Just one moer thing, can someone remind me where to get the smilies you guys use??

B.x


----------



## virgo (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for replies so far to my mega long e mail. I would still like to hear more about Mr B if anyone else can add anything as it does not seem that anyone who has replied so far has had egg transfer with him (ideally successful one  I am sure everything will be fine but as I said b4 MR R is so well respected in this fertility world I think it will be hard for anyone to compete with him.

I guess many did not turn their clocks forward today if it is so quiet, so they will be playing catch up later with washing, ironing  cooking etc. 

Had some spotting on Friday evening which was day 22 of current cycle. Thought AF was here which would have changed all plans to commence my ICSI 2 next week but strangely nothing since. Always had regular 28/29 day periods up until last month when i had mid cycle spotting and now it seems this month.    Perhaps those vitamins are messing things up.... oh no, i hope not.

Good luck every 1 else. i will have to catch up with where every 1 is at

But for now        to every 1


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone

Cheesy - neve is soooooooo cute! what a lovely piccie 

Emma - My mum makes a fabbo west indian soup, a real winter warmer. Glad you got out of the house.

Angie - 2 do'nuts  Glad your af is here.

Pots - hope you had a good night and enjoyed those profs  I pmsl at your smilies...you're the best  I don't like looking at my ticker either - its ****s me up 

Sho - hope you didn't take it apon yourself to sort out those gatecrashers. Glad you had a nice meal in nando's! As Emma says looking at baby clothes is good, keeps you focused 

Haster - wow you're a right little farmer parmer eh 

Ali - one more sleep for you...I have everything crossed for you that you get your well deserved bfp!   

Bendy - hows ya doing, think everyone is stil snoring 
http://www.cosgan.de/smilie.php?wahl=4&ziel=boese

Natasha - I also took spirulina

Virgo - MrB is ok, NOW CHILL out, you can't do anything to change things, so go with the flow 

Lots of    to the MUPO girls


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-You ok this morning what you up too   d/f's mum cant cook west indian your joking   his mum will give me the reciepe  

Tash      


Ali


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Virgo-Chill out about Mr B Tash had him and he did a very good job   woking wouldnt get someone in who wasnt any good    plus you will make other people paranoid about having him for e/t


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the baydust emma    Same back to you 
  
I kinda know how to make the soup, but need to write it down really! We normally eat it in serving bowls and not soup bowls too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Typical


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

The soup sounds lovely i want some for my brekki









test days are coming close so lots of   

Emm not up to anything today,im going to lay on the sofa all day









but will have to do some stuff around the house and make lunch for when dp comes back from footy
















What you lovelys up to?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy - see you've mastered the art of the smileys then  
I'm going to a fabby carvery for dinner today    no housework for me, well apart from cleaning the bathroom


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-What you making for lunch macaroni cheese  

Tash-   carvery   

Were up to sweet fa as bloody usual   cant wait till tuesday then i have a week of things to do


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

we wil have jacket pots actually i shall pretend you never brought up my lack of cooking skills









i cant wait till wednesday as i will be out and and about, its my mums birthday so will go round to see her









tash are you not tempted to test>?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy   OHHH   Mrs Bendy   

Bendy you shouldnt ask Tash that


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Whoops- but she is only a few days away  

We are having a big party at the weekend and i cant wait- my sister will be coming down to stay


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy - have a lovely time at your mums...  mummy    Am tempted to test be honest, but not going to cause i'm too chicken  

Emma - you will be free soon hun and then you'll feel much better


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning!

Wanted to pop in and wish Ali loads of luck and   for tommorow - really hope you get your long awaited for bfp x

Tash - mmm carvery - have a good day

Emma - i'm doing sweet fa too whilst dh is painting - what you got planned for next week then? 

Cheesy - little neve is so gorgeous! how are you feeling?

Bendy - you got me craving jacket potatoe now 

Justad my legs waxed and now have to go and


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-A big party hope you WONT be drinking lady  

Hatster-ohhhh did it hurt   going for lunch with some of my friends and having my hair done weds   friday im letting off my balloons for my little twins as its there due date this friday


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning all

cheesy neve is gorgeous    13th must of been a good day! I was born on the Thursday the 13th   

Angie Yeah 13th is a lucky number its my birthdate and always good things happen for me   lets hope its a good omen for the pair of us   

i must check out these donuts... as i don't know what you'e talking about    i'm in London tomorrow ..

ali & nvh  

what do you think of the piccy? been messing about this morning...   might change it to another one


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Alisha love the pic


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - didnt hurt cos i am rock hard and have been having them done for 10 years now  ahhhhh that is such a lovely thing to do for your babies
















Hi Alisha


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahhhh alisha - thats a lovely piccie   don't go near them do'nuts, you might live to regret it   I haven't had one either  

bendy - hope you're not going to strutt your stuff too much on sat  

Haster - enjoy the ironing    I haven't done anything, feel really lazy now    Did you wax your legs yourself  

Emma - oh having your hair done will cheer you up...I need to get my bonnet sorted out


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Alisha pic is lovely!

Of course i wont be drinking i will just be scoffing my face







i cant stop eating today and its only half 12!! no i will take it easy, we are just going for a meal so can just sit and relax!

Tash your teat date is my mums birthday so its bound to bring you good luck


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahhhhh thanks bendy, I hope so    Did you get those smilies from that link I sent you or somewhere else cause I haven't seen them    scoffing your face sounds good


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

yea from the link you gave me

at the top of the page it has three little tick box things saying smilies, midis and kaos.check the midis box and they come out different

The ones i just did i got from the 'big' section in the left hand list


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Where is pots   wonder how her dinner went last night


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

my farts are like this today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-  mine were like that during the night


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

happy birthday to mrs bendy  

blimey not long now nvh  

emma must be hard for you   and thinking about the what ifs... 

  hatster - you going up your allotment today?  got some sowing to do that i didn't finish yesterday..

have been bouncing around all over the site lately and theres lots of ladies with their bfp now.. that i remember from when I first came on here... its encouraging to see ..


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

dirty girls


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

And this is what happens once you start on the krispie kremes









Alisha - no allotment today - it was so cold yesterday  happy sowing!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-









Alisha-It is very encouraging all the bfp's atm i hope they continue


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

D/f is







never thought i would see the day


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

have a lovely day everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have fun Alisha


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

me too i hope we all get our BFP's









Oh is he emma, can he pop and do mine?









DP is at the pub i hope he doesnt get


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

i think we are in for a bumper crop of bfps









loving these smilies! Emma do you normally


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Hope he isnt late for lunch















by drinking too much









Hatster-Yeah i normally do all the














but d/f does do the








at weekends and







during the week and







at the weekend so he is pretty good

Pots glad dinner was a success


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont know    will try and get it back


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I only see the word Yo and I know its you pots  Glad your din dins went down well and you had a lovely evening









Bendy - thanks for the tip 

Haster - my bum was  last night too 

Emma - have you got stripes









I should really think about







but maybe in a little while 

If and WHEN we do get our bfps whenis it safe to


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma your post was
















pots dont tell everyone it was me that brought up the krispie kremes, they will be after me









Glad you had fun with your friends.profiteroles are lovely, i make love them and they are so easy to make!

Im gonna play the palystation in a min i think.


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Pots - glad all the







was worth it!

get to get off my  and do something so catch up laters xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

pots and hatser


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots









Tash-not sure about









Bendy-have fun with the







games

Hatster


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

do you guys sit with your laptop on ur lap while your on the 2ww?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy - have fun with your playstation









Dh is cleaning out the fish tank and we have 6 babies









I really should go and clean the














but dh won't let me 

He told me off yesterday cause I started cleaning the oven!

Hmmm wonder what I am going to wear today


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy - mines next to me, not putting it on my lap this time ...me just being paranoid


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh forgot to say, am back at







tomorrow and not looking forward to it. If it gets too much am gonna leave and come home. Esp if that girl I work with opens mouth before engaging brain


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Poor Tash cant believe you will be back to work


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yeh I know Emma, I can't believe it either but have to show willing, even if I go in tomorrow and take tues and weds off then thats ok I guess


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right I am off for a







and then to get ready for









Have a good day everyone...









Ali - I'm







for you


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks girls for all you good wishes,  vibes and  
Cant say i am feeling very positive but will know tomorrow. This 2ww is a total head f**ck.
Tash....how ya doin.....going loopy like me   
Emma....it was great 2 c u Fri and the soup was delicious   
Bendy...congrats on being MUPO.....how many frosties did u get
Minow....8 follies is great well done
Cheesy...Neve is absolutely gorgeous...
Well done Citygirl .....all the best for your next scan
Hi to everyone else, I'm really sorry but my head is all over the place and am sure i have forgotten important personals.........love you all...just hoping and praying for a positive result tomorrow
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Its soooo quiet on here









Had a pizza for lunch








and then d/f made me a nice sausage and onion sarnie with ketchup







fit to burst atm


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Guys......


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Beware of the smear they use a thing which is like a cross between a broom and a rake









Ali


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya ladies

flying visit just to wish Ali all the best for tomorrow

     

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Pots the smear shouldnt be too bad, make sure you give your bits a good clean









It has ben quiet on here today.... everyones busy or chillin out









I ate jacket pots and im stuffed too

Emma have you written your diary yet?
















hi cheesy!

Ali good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Dont lie the smear bloody kills


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening ladies

Virgo- try not to worry about Mr B. Caroline the nurse at Wn said he was very good and she has had lots of experience.  He was at Southampton before thats all I know about him. I'm under Mr R and I don't care who takes out my eggs or puts back my embryos. Its the embryologists I'm more bothered about  good luck anyway

Pots- smears are nothing to worry about. the speculum just holds the vagina walls out of the way so the nurse can see your cervix then she swipes a spatula over it to collect the cells. Get used to the speculum, you'll be seeing a lot of it with IVF!! As long as you relax yourself down there, you won't feel a thing 

Ali- good luck for tomorrow 

NVH- hope you are holding up ok 

bendy- 

I suppose there will be people in for scans tomorrow, so good luck to all of you.

Emma- half way there!!!! 

hope you're all having good weekends


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

oops! by the way cheesy, N'eve is looking gorgeous!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi y'all

Citygirl - well done on your scan and I hope you can start relaxing a bit now, but I guess we need to learn how to after tx don't we  I hope you start chillin out soon and enjoying that its actually happened









Ali - Hmmm head f*ck, yep that explains my state of mind at the moment







but try and stay strong, only one more sleep to go and af hasn't shown yet so thats gotta be a   for ya 

Emma - wow you've had loads to eat, not surprised you feel ill







haven't you got a







to







yet 

Bendy - how was playstation  what did you have with your potato  is dh home yet 







and was he









Sho - you had a good day 

Pots - good luck with your smear, just try and relax as much as possible.









Well the carvery was nice but we should have got there earlier  I had ice cream for pud and dh had apple crumble and custard








Bet I'm hungry later though 

What time you guys doing your injections tonight...are you gonna stick to the same time, so say you do it at 8, will ya do it at 9pm


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Me thinking the same tash


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Just a very quick one to wish Ali all the luck in the world for tomorrow.  you desrves this hun, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you xxxx

       

Hi to everyone else, especially those on their 2ww - hope you are all okay ladies xx


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi there,

don't know if its the correct etiquette to just join in, so please tell me if I've made a faux paux!!

My clinic is also the Woking Nuffield and was confused as to how many threads there are for the Nuffield. 

Am about to have my baseline scan tomorrow. I've been taking buserelin but haven't had any side effects at all. Is this normal? And how do you know if the down regging has worked. Read another post of a girl who's downregging didn't work. Can you only tell at the scan?  

Worried about the outcome tomorrow!!

Thanks

Sumei


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm off for the evening now so I one final post to wish Ali so much luck for the morning...I really hope its a bfp coming your way        







  







     

          
         
            

            

updated after seeing emma's post above!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali

                                        

Love you lots girly and really want this to work for you


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there
was just going to ask the same thing about jab time! think i'm going to do it at 7.30 tonight then back to 7 tommorow 

Welcome Sumei - hope the scan goes well and dont worry you wouldnt feel if your body has d/regged or not 

Nite nite Tash - have a good evening

Emma - you are a







- yummy though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-What time do you normally do your jab then  

Sho  

Sumei-Good luck with your tx  

Karen-Hope your ok honey not long till you will be using your frosties


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ali I have everything crossed for you hun!! I have been thinking of you constantly!!!     

Mupo ladies     

Hi Karen- how are you poppit?? 

Emma- did you like my new purchases I did sent you a pic 

Tash-glad yo had a nice lunch!! we had a yummy roast in the pub!! and I got the earings I wanted!! SO THERE 

Pots- dont listen to Emma the smear will be fine, you just have to try and relax as best you can!! Emma is so slack in that dept she proberly does keep a broom in hers, she likes to call it multi tasking  but we know differently 

Cheesy- bless little Neve, she's dinky as 

Welcome Sumei  you can only tell from the scan hun, dont worry Im sure all is well, everyone reacts differently to the d/reg's, dont widh the evil s/e's on you anyway!! keep us posted how you get on?? 

Hi to Bendy, Minow, KT, Sho, Elly & Mr W, Caro, Monkey,Alisha, Fingers,Hatster and everyone


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - normally do it at 7 so if i do it at 7.30 tonight it will be like doing it at 6.30 so only half an hour early rather than a whole hour - tricky one innit


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

God I can't keep away  

Gill - What a spoilt bratlet you are, hope you feel bad now     you'd better open your legs for dh tonight thats all i'm gonna say  

Haster - good luck for your scan tomorrow     I'm gonna do my jab half hour earlier tonight then.

Sumei - Welcome & good luck for your scan, i'm sure everything is working fine   

Emma - did you see that I updated my post to ali after I saw yours    I'm gonna do my jab at 8.30pm and then back to 8 tomorrow    Hope you have a restful night tonight.

Karen - hope you're feeling better  

bendy/Jules - hope you're hanging in there on this 2ww madness


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Takes one to know one Tash!!! you dont do a bad impression of a spoilt madam  Why would I feel bad I got everything I wanted from today!!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Tash  

Ali -  good Luck hun                           

I'm off for the evening now so nite nite all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

ok ok gill, fair play....but I am on my 2ww    well at least you got a result so you must be an expert in playing those women hood games    Do you look like pat butcher now  

See ya haster


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - wishing you the very best of luck for tomorrow honey                                                            

Love to all of you


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hope you all had a lovely afternoon, tash glad lunch out was lovely. 

Pots dont cancell your smear best to get it done and its not that bad, i was sh***ing myself as i hadnt had one b4  but its nothing honest.

Ali all the luck in the world for tomorrow, well done for getting this far           

Gill they had better be diamonds!

Going to play playstation again- im an addict!

Love ya!

B.x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi kerry how you doing? 

pots don't reschedule  it really isn't that bad, its a little uncomfortable but it shouldn't hurt 

hi sho your army evening do sounded entertaining 

Hi sumei has your af turned up yet - that's usually a good indicator that things are on track mind you sometimes you don't need af to turn up though  i'm sure it'll be fine

hi gill has your dh been buying you nice things 

karen how are you? hope your feeling better 

virgo good luck with your e/c .. when is it?

[fly]ali we're all gunning for you my love    [/fly]

well that's my jerusalem artichokes in - had a good dig down the allotment  time for a bath..


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi hunnies

Ali - just wanted to send you lots of           for tomorrow sweetheart       

About to start a new thread for you ladies

Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Ok hunnies, new home this way ...............................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89530.0


----------

